# looking to get healthier and more fit?



## SoundSoSavage

so ill start by saying i'm 29 and i recently had my gall bladder removed been a couple months now only thing ive devolped from this has been hemroids ... 

anywho im looking for recommendations on a meal /work out plan 

what ive done so far ive cut out soda and juice i only drink water and or work out powder and pre work out

food my habits remain the same i eat less during the day then before and over all but i get hunger pains at night and gorge myself which i don't want to do but only thing that gets rid of the pain 

i bench press at 100 lbs about 5 sets of 10 every other day i lift 50lbs dumbbells each arm 5 sets of 5 every other day 

and i do take  hydroxycut hardcore 
im at 235 lbs im 5"9 since lifting and eating less then before overall and only drinking what i drink now i keep gaining weight ? i was 189 lbs couple months ago .... unelss my scale broke idk 

any criticism is welcome even harsh comments as long as i can get my goal of an ideal weight for my height and have some muscle on me that shows i'm good don't need to get buff or anything but shredded would be nice long terms 


well let me know 

thanks in advanced


----------



## chowderman

at that ht/wt, you need to be a bit more careful about what you are doing - I'm sure you understand the BMI puts you at a greater risk.

my advise would be to dump all the "magic tonics/supplements" - great TV ads, super star endorsements - however, the not-paid medical profession does not agree with any of their claims.

next - calories in less calories burned = weight gain.  
there's no magic - and there's no supplement that alters that fact.

the exercise routine you indicated is more strength training vs. weight loss / aka calorie burn / weight loss.
see:  https://www.healthline.com/health/what-exercise-burns-the-most-calories
you may want to first consider getting down to a healthy weight, then go for the buff.

diet:  do you cook?  do you have the facilities to cook your own meals?
pre-made, frozen, etc. meals - despite labels like Lean "Anything" - are made to taste great with salt, sugar and fat.
consider focusing on more carbohydrates for longer lasting stomach satisfaction.
runners, for example, use lots and lots of carbs because the conversion from starches to sugars (which is what you body "burns") is slower - providing longer lasting energy.
hi-protein&hi-carbs is a good diet for slow&steady weight loss.
(the 600 pounders cannot go with carbs - protein only . . . but you're not that far into the extreme)

if you are accustomed to eat large volumes of food, shrinking that habit is not going to happen without hunger pains.  it takes 2 weeks or so to readjust bulk cravings . . . so, it happens - but you must be willing to stick it out.
high fiber foods keep you 'fuller' longer - vegetables, lots of them . . . .

do you have any flavor of health insurance/care?  many times those plans have access to a dietitian who can help you fine tune your eating habits.
absolutely avoid any web site / advise places that are selling products or services.  
their interests are your wallet, not your well being....

me?  211 to 180 and working on staying there....


----------



## SoundSoSavage

chowderman said:


> at that ht/wt, you need to be a bit more careful about what you are doing - I'm sure you understand the BMI puts you at a greater risk.
> 
> my advise would be to dump all the "magic tonics/supplements" - great TV ads, super star endorsements - however, the not-paid medical profession does not agree with any of their claims.
> 
> next - calories in less calories burned = weight gain.
> there's no magic - and there's no supplement that alters that fact.
> 
> the exercise routine you indicated is more strength training vs. weight loss / aka calorie burn / weight loss.
> see:  https://www.healthline.com/health/what-exercise-burns-the-most-calories
> you may want to first consider getting down to a healthy weight, then go for the buff.
> 
> diet:  do you cook?  do you have the facilities to cook your own meals?
> pre-made, frozen, etc. meals - despite labels like Lean "Anything" - are made to taste great with salt, sugar and fat.
> consider focusing on more carbohydrates for longer lasting stomach satisfaction.
> runners, for example, use lots and lots of carbs because the conversion from starches to sugars (which is what you body "burns") is slower - providing longer lasting energy.
> hi-protein&hi-carbs is a good diet for slow&steady weight loss.
> (the 600 pounders cannot go with carbs - protein only . . . but you're not that far into the extreme)
> 
> if you are accustomed to eat large volumes of food, shrinking that habit is not going to happen without hunger pains.  it takes 2 weeks or so to readjust bulk cravings . . . so, it happens - but you must be willing to stick it out.
> high fiber foods keep you 'fuller' longer - vegetables, lots of them . . . .
> 
> do you have any flavor of health insurance/care?  many times those plans have access to a dietitian who can help you fine tune your eating habits.
> absolutely avoid any web site / advise places that are selling products or services.
> their interests are your wallet, not your well being....
> 
> me?  211 to 180 and working on staying there....


ok doing no supplements etc ill stop today and yes i can cook and have the means to do so just honestly don't know what to cook more or less lately been air frying everything . as for health insurance they cover pretty much everything  so ill have to look into a dietitian but definitely trying to get back to being healthier don't need a short term diet but a life change got two kids i want to be around for .


----------



## chowderman

healthy cooking is at the most basic level - cooking 'from scratch' at home. 
example:  mashed potatoes:  water, peeled potatoes, salt.  mashed with a bit of butter and salt/pepper to taste.
look at the label on frozen aisle mashed potatoes . . . it's a long long list of things you cannot even pronounce....
pancakes:  flour, egg, milk, sugar, baking powder.  again - frozen or pourable pancake batter, a long list of stuff.

use fresh fruits and vegetables when available - beans, squash, cucumbers, broccoli, cauliflower, celery, sweet peppers, cabbages, leeks, etc - some things are available year round - some are more seasonal.  and, sigh, some are available year round but aren't worth eating.... aka the round wood red things they sell as tomatoes...
(out of season I use roma tomatoes - they come closest ...)

ran across a good tip for healthy eating the other day:  diner plate:  1/4 covered in protein, 1/4 covered in carbohydrates, 1/2 covered in vegetables.

there's a sister forum here - https://www.discusscooking.com
several others as well








						eGullet Forums
					

a service of the eGullet Society for Culinary Arts & Letters




					forums.egullet.org
				











						Chef Forum
					

A forum community dedicated to Professional Chefs. Come join the discussion about recipes, prep, kitchens, styles, tips, tricks, reviews, accessories, schools, and more!




					www.cheftalk.com
				











						Hungry Onion
					

Hungry Onion - Thoughtful discussions among avid food lovers on eateries, cooking, and culinary culture




					www.hungryonion.org
				











						CookingBites Cooking Forum
					

Cooking forum for chefs, cooks and foodies who love food and cooking. Our cooking forums have recipes, cooking tips, reviews and advice for all food lovers.




					www.cookingbites.com
				




most have a Dinner (today) thread - piles of ideas to be had there


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

chowderman gave some good advise.  The sad reality is that the only supplements that "work" require a prescription or are considered illegal.  I wouldn't recommend going down the shortcut path - it doesn't seem to ever pan out in the long run.
If you really want to get your lifestyle dialled in then download the MyFitnessPal app and use all it's features.  Track your calories and macros and get the necessary amount of exercise.  It works - it's just not fast and easy.


----------



## EastTexFrank

SoundSoSavage said:


> im at 235 lbs im 5"9 since lifting and eating less then before overall and only drinking what i drink now i keep gaining weight ? i was 189 lbs couple months ago .... unelss my scale broke idk


You had me kinda interested until the above bullshit.  You gained over 45pounds in a couple of months????  Man, you don't need scales to know if you gained that much weight that fast.


----------



## SoundSoSavage

chowderman said:


> healthy cooking is at the most basic level - cooking 'from scratch' at home.
> example:  mashed potatoes:  water, peeled potatoes, salt.  mashed with a bit of butter and salt/pepper to taste.
> look at the label on frozen aisle mashed potatoes . . . it's a long long list of things you cannot even pronounce....
> pancakes:  flour, egg, milk, sugar, baking powder.  again - frozen or pourable pancake batter, a long list of stuff.
> 
> use fresh fruits and vegetables when available - beans, squash, cucumbers, broccoli, cauliflower, celery, sweet peppers, cabbages, leeks, etc - some things are available year round - some are more seasonal.  and, sigh, some are available year round but aren't worth eating.... aka the round wood red things they sell as tomatoes...
> (out of season I use roma tomatoes - they come closest ...)
> 
> ran across a good tip for healthy eating the other day:  diner plate:  1/4 covered in protein, 1/4 covered in carbohydrates, 1/2 covered in vegetables.
> 
> there's a sister forum here - https://www.discusscooking.com
> several others as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eGullet Forums
> 
> 
> a service of the eGullet Society for Culinary Arts & Letters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forums.egullet.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chef Forum
> 
> 
> A forum community dedicated to Professional Chefs. Come join the discussion about recipes, prep, kitchens, styles, tips, tricks, reviews, accessories, schools, and more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cheftalk.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hungry Onion
> 
> 
> Hungry Onion - Thoughtful discussions among avid food lovers on eateries, cooking, and culinary culture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hungryonion.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CookingBites Cooking Forum
> 
> 
> Cooking forum for chefs, cooks and foodies who love food and cooking. Our cooking forums have recipes, cooking tips, reviews and advice for all food lovers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cookingbites.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most have a Dinner (today) thread - piles of ideas to be had there


thank you, a lot of good info here I appreciate it


----------



## SoundSoSavage

EastTexFrank said:


> You had me kinda interested until the above bullshit.  You gained over 45pounds in a couple of months????  Man, you don't need scales to know if you gained that much weight that fast.


yea ill elaborate a little as to why the dramatic change there so prior to gallbladder removal I was severely sick barely ate anything looked like an actual Simpson my bilirubin count was 20 etc. over 100 bits of gallstone in my bile duct it was 99% removed I had a stent put in then after 2 weeks gallbladder removal. so, I lost a lot of weight overall then gained weight back even though my intake of calories is about 1500 daily I use mynetdiary to track that. and i have gained muscle mostly in my arms and legs. just my stomach that's not ideal

hardest thing so far was giving up soda 100% and switching to water use to drink two 2 liter bottles a day sometimes more  im glad the sluggish feeling are gone and i can actually do stuff again


----------



## SoundSoSavage

so overall from all advice it seems like I should focus on just eating better stuff and switch to cardio versus lifting etc. or do both?

question would be which cardio would be most effective? should I go for a jog daily? would that help lose the weight?


----------



## SoundSoSavage

also, I recently read that muscle weights more than fat is that actually true and could that be why the scale says I keep gaining weight? because my arms are definitely bigger muscle wise since lifting and my calves are about double in size no fat there though all my fat is located stomach and my chest ...


----------



## Melensdad

Muscle does weight more than fat if you measure it per cubic inch.  But generally when you switch from fat to muscle by becoming more active your size goes down and your weight, consequently goes down, because fat has more volume.


----------



## SoundSoSavage

Melensdad said:


> Muscle does weight more than fat if you measure it per cubic inch.  But generally when you switch from fat to muscle by becoming more active your size goes down and your weight, consequently goes down, because fat has more volume.


ok so more or less then I'm not really losing fat where I need to be aka my stomach, but instead adding muscle to my arms and legs from working out increased my overall weight then? was more or less curious on that so thank you

regardless cardio and eating better seems like the best possible thing for me to do


----------



## ahvccenter

I would say that you are in the right place where you can plenty of information about health and fitness


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Cardio and weights - do them both.


----------



## Melensdad

SoundSoSavage said:


> so ill start by saying i'm 29 and i recently had my gall bladder removed been a couple months now only thing ive devolped from this has been hemroids ...
> 
> anywho im looking for recommendations on a meal /work out plan
> 
> what ive done so far ive cut out soda and juice i only drink water and or work out powder and pre work out
> 
> food my habits remain the same i eat less during the day then before and over all but i get hunger pains at night and gorge myself which i don't want to do but only thing that gets rid of the pain
> 
> i bench press at 100 lbs about 5 sets of 10 every other day i lift 50lbs dumbbells each arm 5 sets of 5 every other day
> 
> and i do take  hydroxycut hardcore
> im at 235 lbs im 5"9 since lifting and eating less then before overall and only drinking what i drink now i keep gaining weight ? i was 189 lbs couple months ago .... unelss my scale broke idk
> 
> any criticism is welcome even harsh comments as long as i can get my goal of an ideal weight for my height and have some muscle on me that shows i'm good don't need to get buff or anything but shredded would be nice long terms
> 
> 
> well let me know
> 
> thanks in advanced


FWIW, I'm 61 years old, 204 pounds, 6' tall. 

My ideal weight is under 180 pounds.  

A few days before I went to Florida on vacation I did a heart scan, they found out that I have a partial blockage in 1 of my arteries that is "worse than 74%" of adult males of my same age.  Oddly, the other three arteries are almost perfectly clean.  I have been referred to a cardiologist, will be setting an appointment soon.

So while I was in Florida, no access to equipment, I walked the beach.  Upon returning home I started daily exercise. 

Started with the treadmill.  2 sessions per day, 20 minutes per session.  Just walking, fairly fast, and varying the incline.  Fortunately we have a treadmill with programmable walks, so it can be set to adjust the incline and speed to simulate different terrain, to burn calories, to increase heart rate, etc, etc.

While on the treadmill I also use light dumbbells.  I vary between 2, 3 and 4 pound pound dumbbells in each hand.  So while walking I am also lifting, pumping, exercising my arms.

Now I am alternating between the exercise bike and the treadmill.  I find the bike to be somewhat more challenging and gives my legs a better workout.  My exercise bike also has programmable resistance and can simulate a hilly ride, etc etc just like the treadmill.  I try to also use the dumbbells while on the exercise bike, but I find I tend to use the 2 & 3# weights instead of the heavier 4# weights on the bike.

I'm also trying to eat a little healthier too.  Less highly processed foods.


----------



## Melensdad

Just sheer coincidence, I got a new AppleWatch 7 a couple days prior to going to Florida 2 weeks ago.  The watch has all sorts of interesting 'health' features.

Blood O2 level
ECG
Pulse
Steps taken
Exercise
Time spent standing vs sitting
Noise level _(for those of us with chain saws/tractors/motorcycles)_
Sleep
It can even track the monthly "cycles" that the ladies on this forum experience/endure.

What is interesting to me is that it motivates me to exercise.  It reminds you to stand up if you are sedentary, it lets you track your exercise goals, step goals, etc.  It also works with data from other brands of products, so my wi-fi enabled scale and my bluetooth blood-pressure monitor can send data to the watch/app.

It may seem silly but I am constantly making sure that I meet and exceed my fitness goals and I credit the silly app and the sophistication of the watch.


----------



## Melensdad

I actually lost a few pounds but the doctor upped my blood pressure meds and put me on low-dose_ (baby) _aspirin.  In addition to losing weight, I'd love to get off the meds, or at least reduce as much as possible.

Today I increased my exercise goal, the default on the AppleWatch is 30 minutes a day, I increased my daily goal to 40 minutes.  But I have actually be achieving about 60 minutes per day since I got home from our Florida vacation.  

With high school coaching season starting soon I'm not really sure what my exercise schedule will be.  Some days I'll easily be able to do 60 or more minutes, other days I may struggle to fit in 40 minutes.  So rather than over-commit and fail, I'd rather under-commit and over-perform and then adjust up the goal when I actually am in my new season's schedule.


----------



## Melensdad

Every morning I take an "official weight" and today was the first day, in many years, where my weight was below 200#.  199.8.  0.2# below the threshold and, while *a very small victory, it marks a milestone in progress*.  As I eat and drink my weight will likely go up a bit today, but hopefully tomorrow morning will return to a weight that is no higher than this morning's weight.

My goal is still 185, but an ideal weight for me is, at my age/height, closer to 175#.

I seem to be motivated by technology the AppleWatch Series 7, with it's ability to track and record Blood O2, ECG, Pulse plus the dozen or more 'fitness' tracking metrics, that are all available to see in graphics seems to keep me motivated.  Combine all that tech with a Withings Cardio scale that measures BMI, Body Fat, Muscle Mass, Bone Mass, Heart Rate, etc etc etc. and between a couple of "Apps" I can see all sorts of data about my health, some of which are not great, some of which are pretty good.  And I easily see my trends.


----------



## Doc

Once again Bob, a very timely post for me.   I've been trying to get in better shape.  I've had little to no success.   No thyroid cuts down my energy level.  My back is a mess.   And like most here I can come up with other excuses that are just that, excuses.   Others have similar issues and find success.   So can I.   

My grand kids and kids have various versions of the apple watch.  I never wanted one.   But, things change.  After reading your post I see that there can be huge benefits to the watch.   Currently, I work and try to be active and I'm having very limited success.   But what I'm considering active or exercise might not be up to par with what the watch will register.   Interesting enough to me that I broke down and ordered one of the refurbished apple 7 watches.   Our kids have bought the refurbished versions of the watch for their kids and it has worked out good, so I'm taking the chance.   I should have it later this week.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Every morning I take an "official weight" and today was the first day, in many years, where my weight was below 200#.  199.8.  0.2# below the threshold and, while *a very small victory, it marks a milestone in progress*.  As I eat and drink my weight will likely go up a bit today, but hopefully tomorrow morning will return to a weight that is no higher than this morning's weight.
> 
> My goal is still 185, but an ideal weight for me is, at my age/height, closer to 175#.
> 
> I seem to be motivated by technology the AppleWatch Series 7, with it's ability to track and record Blood O2, ECG, Pulse plus the dozen or more 'fitness' tracking metrics, that are all available to see in graphics seems to keep me motivated.  Combine all that tech with a Withings Cardio scale that measures BMI, Body Fat, Muscle Mass, Bone Mass, Heart Rate, etc etc etc. and between a couple of "Apps" I can see all sorts of data about my health, some of which are not great, some of which are pretty good.  And I easily see my trends.


I took a pharmaceutical for 40 years of Hypertension diagnosed at the age of 30.   BP was normally 140/86 and the doc was happy.  I wasn't.

So,  now I use "Super Beets" as well which puts me at 124/78.  

Weight-wise I am 185#'s, Which means after 40 years,  I am no longer under tall a 6', 1"
 I take my weight daily at 5:30 AM as well. But I often drift into the low nineties.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> So,  now I use "Super Beets" as well which puts me at 124/78.


I used their powder for a couple years, ended up with some massive and kidney stones, apparently they were the cause.

Lots of evidence that lower weight also lowers blood pressure so I'm hoping that shedding excess weight drops my BP


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> I used their powder for a couple years, ended up with some massive and kidney stones, apparently they were the cause.
> 
> Lots of evidence that lower weight also lowers blood pressure so I'm hoping that shedding excess weight drops my BP


Ihad never heard of that problem. Sorry to hear it.

I've been on Super Beets for years as it helps with ED as well.  I wonder if Kidney stones are worth it.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> ... After reading your post I see that there can be huge benefits to the watch.   Currently, I work and try to be active and I'm having very limited success.   But what I'm considering active or exercise might not be up to par with what the watch will register.   Interesting enough to me that I broke down and ordered one of the refurbished apple 7 watches....


I hate the silly look of the AppleWatch but honestly there is no other single device that will give you the same functions as the "7" but if you team it up with a scale like the Withings (NOKIA) and a Withings Blood Pressure monitor and you have access to a lot of data.

I have been using this scale for several years:  https://www.withings.com/us/en/body-cardio

I have an older version of this BP monitor:  https://www.withings.com/us/en/blood-pressure-monitors

Both Withings devices use the same Health Mate smartphone app, and that app also integrate with the Apple Health app.


----------



## Melensdad

For whatever it is worth, I'm looking at another gizmo for my health.  Obviously I like electronic gizmos.  

The Apple Fitness "rings" have been a great motivator for me and I started with the default goals.  A couple days ago I increased my my "Move" goal and my "Exercise" goal.  

But I'm also curious about body metrics and body fat is one of those elusive things that seems to be difficult to track, the Body Mass Index score is sort of the normal tracking tool.  The Withings scale gives a pretty good estimate, but there are other tools that use different methods.









						Bello 2 - Tailored Body Fat Management Device
					

Bello 2 is the World's smallest body fat analyzer. You can scan your body fat simply by placing it on your body and get your body fat measurement including metabolic health index at once.




					shop.olivehc.com
				




The Bello 2 is very intriguing in how it works and what it does.  $250 so it is not cheap.  But I am thinking if I can get down to a consistent 195# for several days then I might reward myself with one?


----------



## Melensdad

Yesterday my 'official' morning weight was 199.8#.  Woke up this morning and honestly figured that when I stepped on the scale my weight would be over 200#.  My exercises yesterday were not as rigorous as prior workouts, and I had a big dinner that was pretty heavy before going to the fencing club, where mostly I just sat and watched for 3 hours.

But I was very surprised to see my weight had dropped to 198.9 and I can't explain it based on yesterday.

On the other hand, when I started the journey at 204 pounds the weight was NOT dropping off every day.  In fact some days I worked hard and ate little and my weight went up.  But I also noticed that my hydration level also went up and so I chalk that up to an increase in water weight as my body was probably burning fat but replaced it with even more water.  My water weight is still higher than it had been (as a % of my body weight) prior to starting workouts so I presume the weight is coming from fat.  

So a couple weeks into all this it seems like there is now some sort of 'noticeable' body change.


----------



## Melensdad

Session 1 of the day, 30 minutes on the treadmills while swinging 4# dumbbells in each hand is done.

About 30% of the time they swing with my pace, but the majority of the time I’m raises them overhead, pushing them out to the side, crossing them in front of me, alternating lifting at the shoulders or lifting at the elbows. 

I increased my exercise goal 10 minutes from the default 30 up to 40 minutes becasue it is difficult for me to do 40 minutes in 1 session.  I started with 30 minute session goals but actually averaged 20 minutes per session.  So I was doing 2 20 minute sessions.  I still am pushing myself pretty hard to get to the 30 minute mark, but I'm doing more 30 minute sessions now.  No way I can go 40 minutes straight.  So the 40 minute goal makes me come back for a second workout session, which is typically 20 minutes, and occasionally 30 minutes.

The AppleWatch also tracks hard yard work as exercise, so I pick up some exercise minutes through other activities, by the end of the day I usually end up between 50 and 70 minutes of "exercise" time.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Yesterday my 'official' morning weight was 199.8#.  Woke up this morning and honestly figured that when I stepped on the scale my weight would be over 200#.  My exercises yesterday were not as rigorous as prior workouts, and I had a big dinner that was pretty heavy before going to the fencing club, where mostly I just sat and watched for 3 hours.
> 
> But I was very surprised to see my weight had dropped to 198.9 and I can't explain it based on yesterday.
> 
> On the other hand, when I started the journey at 204 pounds the weight was NOT dropping off every day.  In fact some days I worked hard and ate little and my weight went up.  But I also noticed that my hydration level also went up and so I chalk that up to an increase in water weight as my body was probably burning fat but replaced it with even more water.  My water weight is still higher than it had been (as a % of my body weight) prior to starting workouts so I presume the weight is coming from fat.
> 
> So a couple weeks into all this it seems like there is now some sort of 'noticeable' body change.


A your age, and depending on how long you were at 204 #'s, the weight will not come off slowly.   Your body is regulating it at that weight.  So you have to force it. And that will happen, but slowly.

I was at 204 for decades. Dieting didn't help and mild exercise didn't either. I am very active at work and at home, so the mild exercise was just part of the routine, at least as far as my metabolic rate was concerned.  I did manage, over two years, to reduce to 194#'s but holding it was a real challenge.


It was COVID that gave me the edge.  I went down to 175#'s and, after recovery, went on a binge to stay there.  1500 calories a day was tough.  No beer no booze and still I gained back to 184#'s.  today I bounce between 184 and 190 every morning. Like your experience, there are days I eat hearty and gain nothing, and days I starve and gain weight.  Hard to explain other than the idea that my body is fighting my feeble brain.

No surprise then, that the brain is overpowered from time to time.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> A your age, and depending on how long you were at 204 #'s, the weight will not come off slowly.   Your body is regulating it at that weight.  So you have to force it. And that will happen, but slowly.….


I expect it to be hard.  But so far I’m still very motivated. 

I was talking with another coach last night and he pointed out that most calorie burn calculators are notoriously inaccurate.  That is not an issue for me because I’m not counting calories.  I’m looking at my current level of movement & exercise and comparing it to my prior levels.  As long as my new trend is significantly higher than my prior trend I should be losing weight if food intake is the same.  But I’m also changing my intake and eating img healthier, lower fat and lower carbs.  But still not counting calories.

Just finished my 2nd exercise session.  20 minutes on the exercycle.  2# barbells in each hand.  Varied the resistance from flat to mid to steep slopes.  

So today I’m at 50 minutes of exercise (30 treadmill & 20 bike).  The extra shown is from a walk outside with Kobe, which is more than a walk because he is 2!!!


----------



## chowderman

absolute I reinforce your theory:  "Motivation is Everything"
my good doctor put me on a "low fat diet" - yeah, , , just try to get them to define "low fat" . . . 
so I wrote a program using the big-xzz USDA database plus local entries to totalize daily fat, saturated fat, carbs and calories.  
this is "today" - some left over oven baked chicken plus (wife's night out) pork ribs,,, so far

neat, but it's all a question of being honest and long term activity.


----------



## Melensdad

chowderman said:


> absolute I reinforce your theory:  "*Motivation is Everything*"
> . . .
> but it's *all a question of being honest and long term activity*.


For me the key is staying motivated.

 I was 0.2# below 200# on Tuesday with a weight of 199.8#.

I over-ate (_healthy foods like fish, cauliflower and cucumber_) yesterday and did 2 workouts.

Morning weight today was 198.9#

If I can lose about 1# to 2# per week then I should be close to my goal of 185# by mid-late October. I just hope to stay motivated to keep this up.

Tomorrow I'll be in Chicago and plan to eat a burger from DEVIL DAWGZ. I used to order double breakfast burgers, but I plan to make it a regular single meat breakfast burger.  There is a STAN'S DONUTS a couple blocks away that has an amazing Lemon/Espresso Donut that I usually eat when I have a DEVIL DAWGZ burger.  But I'm planning to skip the donut.  

It will be my first "cheat meal" in 12 days.


----------



## Melensdad

I can actually see changes in my body.  My "dad bod" belly is noticeably smaller, my man-boobs are noticeably smaller.  I'm just under 2 weeks into actual workouts, and 3 weeks into eating smarter and walking.

Another morning and another 30 minute workout. 

On the exercise bike this morning, programmed for hilly route with varying resistance.  During that 30 minutes I never leaned on the handlebars, but rather pumped 2# and 4# weights the entire 'ride' on bike. 

Morning weight is 198.8 for the 2nd day in a row.  I have decided that my "wake up" weight is my official weight in my journey to fitness.  It is the only weight that eliminates most all the variables of food and drink.  Typically I sleep for 6 to 7 hours so during that time there is no intake of food or fluids.  At no other point in the day is that possible.  So for consistency it is what I am using as "my" weight.

Another point, for people using one of the smart sensor scales like my Withings Cardio scale, since the scale measures hydration, body fat, muscle mass, etc and since food/drink intake change all that, *the scale will give erratic readings for each of the various measuring points if you weigh yourself MORE THAN 1 TIME per day that throw off your 'trends' over a short term trend line.*  I found this out by accident, but it became obvious as soon I stopped stepping on the scale multiple times a day and went a couple days with only morning weights.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

You should really only weigh yourself one day a week.  Pick a day and time and be consistent.  Less frequent sampling will be more rewarding.  Body weight fluctuations due to water retention can be huge and demoralizing.

Weekly mirror shots are also good.  But please (and I'm looking at you Bob) don't share them here.


----------



## Melensdad

XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq said:


> You should really only weigh yourself one day a week.  Pick a day and time and be consistent.  Less frequent sampling will be more rewarding.  Body weight fluctuations due to water retention can be huge and demoralizing.
> 
> Weekly mirror shots are also good.  But please (and I'm looking at you Bob) don't share them here.


For me, not saying it is right for anyone else, but reading my weight and body metrics is a motivator.  I intend to stay on the morning weight measurement.

As for the photo, given my history, a mirror shot would likely be posted UPSIDE DOWN or on its SIDE. But in any case I'm not sure why you don't want to see my man-


----------



## ErinKeegan

I think exercising is the most essential part of healthy life. You don't even have to go to a gym three times a week, I do a simple thing, just riding a bike every day to work and back. I have Royce it's very comfortable in cycling.


----------



## Melensdad

Yesterday I was up in Chicago looking at condos with Melen.  Went to lunch, ordered pizza.  Ate 4 pieces + a mozzarella stick.  Felt full and bloated until late evening.  Didn't even want dinner.  But I did manage to get another 40 minute workout in, all on the treadmill, most of it using 4# dumbbells.

This morning I woke up hungry.  But I also weighed in at 198.1.  I was surprised by that weight drop given how full I was from over eating yesterday.  That said, I also set personal "exercise" and "move" records for working out.







ErinKeegan said:


> I think exercising is the most essential part of healthy life. You don't even have to go to a gym three times a week, I do a simple thing, just riding a bike every day to work and back. I have Royce it's very comfortable in cycling.



Biking is great, low impact and often fun.  Walking also can be enough to get you fit.

The healthy life has to also come from food.  I really like good healthy food BUT good tasting highly processed crappy for you food is EASY.  It comes in a can or a box and is always handy, quick to prepare and filling.  Seems like when Covid hit, and we got a 2 month old foster baby dropped on our doorstep the same month the world "closed down" is when I became a very sedentary man who ate everything out of cans.

I have a TREK bike.  It has been hanging upside down in my garage for 15 years.  I live in a rural area, narrow country roads, often deep drainage ditches on both sides, I have never felt it was safe to ride on many of the roadways around our home.

I also have a gym membership at the YMCA.  We keep the membership mainly for taking our foster son Kobe to swimming classes, activities, etc.  Last time I went was 4 years ago.  It takes too much time.  30 minutes drive + 75-90 minutes there, including cool down time.  Then 30 minute drive home.

2.5 hours was a normal trip to the gym for about 45-60 minutes of working out.

With my own treadmill and my own exercise bike I find that in the same 2.5 hour time span I can do 2 workouts.




I ended up ordering a BELLO 2 fat monitor.  Was planning to do it when I got below 195#, maybe 190#.  But they sent me a $50 off coupon that was good for 24 hours so I ordered it.









						Bello 2 - Tailored Body Fat Management Device
					

Bello 2 is the World's smallest body fat analyzer. You can scan your body fat simply by placing it on your body and get your body fat measurement including metabolic health index at once.




					shop.olivehc.com
				





I also ordered a new blood pressure cuff.  Only because my old one was having issues.  I got that one many years ago.  It died over the past few days.  New one will be delivered today.









						BPM Connect | Withings
					

BPM Connect is a Wi-Fi smart blood pressure monitor providing medically accurate blood pressure and heart rate measurements with immediate feedback on the device and full data history in the app.




					www.withings.com


----------



## Melensdad

The new blood pressure cuff arrived.  Its much nicer than their old style I had.  After it is initially set up and paired with your phone, it then works without need to use a phone app.  Has a digital readout on the side that displays your blood pressure and heart rate.  And it also sends the data to the phone for tracking.  You just don't need to open the app and operate the cuff from your smartphone like the old model required.  And the old model didn't have a display, you saw the BP on your phone screen.


----------



## FrancSevin

ErinKeegan said:


> I think exercising is the most essential part of healthy life. You don't even have to go to a gym three times a week, I do a simple thing, just riding a bike every day to work and back. I have Royce it's very comfortable in cycling.



Bike riding is easy and helps a lot to tone muscle and lose weight.  You don't have to think about it ,,, just do.  I have a Kensington with 16 speeds.  So light you can pick it up with one hand.   Great touring bike.  I picked it up at a thrift store for $50.00. 

Good to see a post from you ErinKeegan


----------



## Melensdad

Morning weight 197.6#

First 8 or 9 days I was not showing any steady weight loss, but for the past week my weight loss has been a stead decline, day over day.  

My fat mass is finally showing a steady line of decline.

Muscle mass is finally showing a steady line in increase.

My body water content has also been showing a steady line of increase.

I think the first step of this journey was actually a SHOCK to my body systems because I've always been a "grazer" when it comes to food.  I'll eat a little bit, but I eat frequently, so my total intake of food has always been fairly large.   My activity levels work the opposite way, I tended to sit a lot but when I was active I tended to be very active.  

Now that I have settled into a much more regular new routine with 2 a day exercise sessions, each 20 to 30 minutes long, it is also altering how I eat.  I'm no longer 'grazing' because my body simply isn't asking for food in the same ways.  I tend to get up, drink my espresso, and then about 7am I usually am in my first workout.  After workout I have no desire to eat for a couple hours so my breakfast is now later, which eliminates my body's desire to have a mid-late morning snack.  Often I end up with a later lunch and some days I have simply skipped a dinner but only if I am actually NOT hungry.  I am NOT starving myself, I am NOT craving anything or feeling hungry.  When I feel hungry I may go have a handful of grapes even some cheese.  

Perhaps more importantly I am eating healthier foods.  I just keep them on hand and in front of me.  More fish, more chicken, less beef_ (and I love fish, and don't ever crave beef so that is working out well for me)_.  When going out to run errands I used to stop at a drive thru and grab something.  Now I take a container of Sugar Snap Peas and a bottle of water (_or can of sparking water_) and snack on those to take the edge off of any possible craving that may creep up.


----------



## Melensdad

Morning weight is again 197.6 ... but between Saturday and today my weight crept up a bit.  

We had both Dasha and Kobe in the house and for the weekend and a lot of activity so I wasn't able to get my 2x workouts in, and there was a lot more unhealthy food in the house, pizza and a celebration Dairy Queen ice cream cake . . .  then I moved Dasha into her dorm at Notre Dame, so there was a lot of just sitting in the car, a lot of waiting for elevators waiting to take loads up to rooms, blah blah blah

Long story short, I did my best to eat reasonably well, and did my best to exercise, but life sort of got in the way.  Most of the weight gain was probably water weight?  It went up but came off just as quickly.  So I am happy that, despite the weekend there really was only a hiccup in my weight loss and not a set back.

I am almost exclusively using 4# dumbbells 100% of the time I am on a treadmill or exercycle over the past 4 days.  I've moved up from 3#.  My right arm can easily pump the 4# weights for 30 full minutes.  My left arm is struggling with the 4# weight for the full 30 minutes I am on the equipment.  

Clearly I have body asymmetry that favors my right arm, also my right side.  Possibly a natural outcome of being a right handed fencer and needing the strength and coordination on my right side for that sport.  I have a set of 6# dumbbells on order.  Already have a 5# set and hope to start transitioning to the 5# set with my second workout today.

According to my "Health Mate" app, my BODY MASS INDEX is dropping, my WEIGHT is dropping, my FAT is dropping and my HYDRATION is increasing.  All good things.  But all only have just over a couple weeks of good data so it is way to early to prove the trends lines are going to continue to be positive, but it is a promising sign that things are moving the right direction.


----------



## chowderman

losing weight is a tricky business when it comes to the human body.
suddenly shifting to a low calorie diet makes weight go away - but then the body 'adapts' and one hits a 'plateau'
the operative word there is "suddenly"

the traditional/medical definition for BMI is body mass (kg) divided by (body height in meters)^2 {aka squared}
it is a flawed measure - you've heard of 'big boned' people, or 'large frame' people....?  it's true....

measuring %fat body mass is most accurately done by the 'float weight' method - your 'dry mass' vs your 'submerged in water' mass.
as movie actors are prone to say:  "A method has to know it's limitations."

attempting to go from X to Y in some magic minimums of weeks is not a particularly good approach - 
also, do not put much stock in gadget measures of fat, and hydration is a total non-relevant.....

good diet
good exercise
steady weight loss without diminished stamina/strength - that's golden.


----------



## Melensdad

chowderman said:


> . . . definition for BMI is body mass (kg) divided by (body height in meters)^2 {aka squared}
> it is a flawed measure . . .
> 
> good diet
> good exercise
> steady weight loss without diminished stamina/strength - that's golden.


BMI is a totally flawed measure, there are ranges that accommodate small/mid/big boned people.  It is a hated standard that is almost universally used by both the sports and medical industries.  But it is also one of the reasons I have a Bello 2 fat measurement tool on order.  There are lots of expensive tests for measuring different types of fat on your body, the Bello 2 is supposed to be able to give a reasonable duplication of some of those tests and gives some guidance on diet and exercise.

My diet has changed by reducing animal fat from my diet.  Switching from beef to fish.  I've also reduced a lot of the garbage foods for snacking and substituted foods I like such as raw carrots, grapes, pea pods, celery and watermelon.  So obviously not eliminating carbs.  Just making a lot of sensible substitutions.

My exercise has gone from a couple times a month up to 2 times a day.  Typically I exceed 1 hour per day, sometimes I get closer to 2 hours a day.  I'm looking for 1.5 pounds of loss per week as a healthy and realistic long term loss.  Hoping it leads to a reduction or elimination of blood pressure medicine and perhaps helps avoid future open heart surgery too.


----------



## Melensdad




----------



## Melensdad

Morning weight today is a new low . . . 196.3 pounds.

My exercise goals have been crushed every day, and even after I increased the goals I still crushed those goals, sometimes by 200%.  

But today I'm just not feeling like I want to push myself too hard.  My arms are sore, probably from the weights I used yesterday, heaviest and longest duration that I've tried.  I did 20 minutes on the exercise bike.  My plan at this point is to "meet" my goals but not push myself to exceed them, as I usually do.  Seems like I need to back off, just a little bit, and give my sore limbs a little bit of a break.  

Not giving up, still motivated, just listening to my body.  I'm down over 5# in weight in August, so I am obviously meeting my goals.  Seems like a slack day makes sense.


----------



## FrancSevin

They say the clitoris is the hardest thing for a man to find.  I disagree.

Finding the inspiration to stick to you discipline can be harder. Very much so. Especially with the onset of fatigue and pain.

Keep it up.


Good luck.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Morning weight today is a new low . . . 196.3 pounds.
> 
> My exercise goals have been crushed every day, and even after I increased the goals I still crushed those goals, sometimes by 200%.
> 
> But today I'm just not feeling like I want to push myself too hard.  My arms are sore, probably from the weights I used yesterday, heaviest and longest duration that I've tried.  I did 20 minutes on the exercise bike.  My plan at this point is to "meet" my goals but not push myself to exceed them, as I usually do.  Seems like I need to back off, just a little bit, and give my sore limbs a little bit of a break.
> 
> Not giving up, still motivated, just listening to my body.  I'm down over 5# in weight in August, so I am obviously meeting my goals.  Seems like a slack day makes sense.


There is about 2-3 weeks of sore. You should be doing weights every other day or you wont gain. You have to let your muscles heal to gain. Also I have found that whatever weight you are lifting do it to failure, you will see the fastest and most impressive gain ( 3 sets to failure on each set. ). after you are hitting about 50 reps on your weight move up in weight. Vary you exercises on your different muscle groups or you will plateau. work all your muscle groups to avoid becoming un symmetrical, that is a recipe for hurting yourself.


----------



## chowderman

regrets to say, the medical experts agree that crash diets and crash exercise routines all result in dramatic weight loss, which is rapidly regained as soon as the extreme routines are retired.
so, rapid makes for lots of pain, lots of gain, then lots of regain.


----------



## m1west

chowderman said:


> regrets to say, the medical experts agree that crash diets and crash exercise routines all result in dramatic weight loss, which is rapidly regained as soon as the extreme routines are retired.
> so, rapid makes for lots of pain, lots of gain, then lots of regain.


Balanced diet and 3 days of weight training, with a little cardio is all thats required. Just be consistent


----------



## Melensdad

I’m not doing any sort of crash diet, no desire to not eat.  I’m eating plenty, just skipping the canned SPAM, corned beef hash and really high carb foods.  Substituting fish for most beef.  Substituting raw veggies and fruits for high calorie energy bars, candy, etc.  basically I’m switching to a balanced diet and getting rid of the crap from my food choices.  

I am doing a good bit of exercising, but in perspective I’m doing only about 20% of what a college varsity athlete does.  So while a lot ‘for me’ it is still less than many do.


----------



## Melensdad

Did lots of working out yesterday, crushed my 50-minute per day goal. But ate a lot too. Veggies, fruits and more veggies. Did have a little Italian sausage with some of those veggies at dinner time. Got on the fancy cardio-scale for my morning weight & metric measurements. Weight UP by about a half pound to 197.3.  While I'm eating all this healthy stuff, I'm eating a lot of it.  Portion control is something I need to work on if I am going to drop down another 13-15#.

10 minutes later I took a massive 

Pretty sure it is a net loss of weight but I won't weigh myself until tomorrow morning.

One thing is clear with this new 'healthy eating' lifestyle of mine, I have more stomach and intestinal gas, and the general output tends to be somewhat less rewarding but a greater relief.  Not sure I like this part of the new me.


----------



## Melensdad

Sat in a car for about 5 hours yesterday so that was a pretty sedentary day.  Dasha helped me carry up a futon to her room.  But really nothing strenuous.  Walked about the Notre Dame campus.  Also had a great hamburger, with bacon, on a brioche bun at the Morris Inn, which probably blew my dieting for about a week.  The real exercise I got was after I returned home and got on my exercise equipment.

Weight was recorded at 196.9 this morning.

One thing I do NOT like about a SCALE is that it gives limited metrics.

Simple scales give weight.
Cardio/smart scales give info like water %, fat, muscle, bone weights and heart rates.
The problem with both types of scale is that total weight and water weight fluctuate wildly during the day, and can fluctuate quite a bit day to day.  Depending upon your fluid intake, the cardio/smart scale can also throw off your other metric measurements.  This can be partially solved by consistent weigh in patters like a first thing in the morning weight before breakfast.

I use a WITHINGS brand cardio/smart scale and like the metric tracking that I get on my smart phone.  I like to watch the trend lines.  But it can only be used if you consistently measure weight the general time, same general routine.

I recently bought a BELLO 2 fat analyzer.  The selling pitch is that it gives you a better health measurement than weight.  It takes 5 fat measurements, 1 from each arm, 1 from each leg, 1 at the belly.   The concept is brilliant, if you change your focus from actual weight measurement to body composition and health focus.  Easy to say, hard to do when we grow up thinking about weight.

The BELLO 2 predicted specific health issue areas for me.  They are all confirmed by my doctor.  The smart/cardio scale didn't do that.  But a group of health apps on my phone have hinted at those health issues.

Not sold on the BELLO 2 yet.  I don't much like the App, but then I am still very new to it, only been using it a couple days and navigation is less intuitive than I hoped.  It as another tool to help my process of getting healthy.  

And maybe I am to focused on weight and should be more focused on health.

I was talking to a professional athlete at my fencing club the other night, he and I co-coach a team.  He is 4 inches shorter than I am and when he is in top competition condition his weight is 185.  My goal is below that weight.  Muscle is heavier than fat, so maybe I'm thinking wrong and should work more on dropping fat than dropping weight.  Bello 2 focuses on the different types of fat and helps you, if you can figure out the app, focus on reducing the unhealthy fat.

Not giving up the scale, but slowly adapting more to Bello 2 fat measurement as a better indicator of health progress.

***  There may be other brands of fat measurement devices, I just happened to buy the Bello 2


----------



## Melensdad

Did you ever have one of those days when you just were not feeling it and didn't want to workout.

Feeling that way right now. 

Just got off the scale. 195.6#, fat mass is trending down, muscle mass is trending up. So good trend lines. Exercise minutes per day are trending higher and have been for 20 days.  Bello says my body fat is down, my visceral fat is level.

But this morning I'm feeling sore and worn out.  Ibuprofen first thing after waking up.  Now a little coffee, need to get on the exercise bike.

I'll be driving down to Purdue University in a few hours, I've been invited back as a recurring guest Saber Coach for the team, I need to get this workout in to get the blood flowing before I sit in a car for 90 minutes and then face a bunch of college kids for a 3 hour practice. Coaches don't actually get in much actual exercise in practices so I'm not counting on getting a workout today on campus.


----------



## Melensdad

Woke up at 4:55 this morning.  Not sure why.

Electronic scale says my 195.3 pounds.  BMI is continuing its downward trend line.  Fat is slowly dropping.  Muscle is slowly growing.  I weighed 206.3 in mid-July.  Today is the 23rd day in a row that I'm working out.  Typically I get in over 60 minutes of workout, broken into 2 sessions.  Sometimes I get over 90 minutes in, but that is in 3 sessions.

Had some coffee with the dogs, one of which is still upset that I picked her up and made her go outside!  Then to the rowing machine and got in a 20 minute session.  It is one of those cheap rowing machines that my wife found at a garage sale?  or thrift shop?   It but it works.  Made by "Sunny" fitness???

It has a single piston and 1 way resistance.  It was set to resistance level "9" on a scale of "12" but after the 20 minute session I figured out the secret of adjusting it (more force) and reset it to "12" to see what that would do.  Not sure if the cylinder is worn or if it is just not very strong, but I'm looking for a little more resistance.  Maybe 12 is too high?  I'll find out next session.  In any case it is nice to mix up my sessions.  

I have an old foot injury from long distance hiking.  So I've shifted from the treadmill, which I actually enjoy using, to the exercise bike because it is lower impact on my foot to give it a rest.  Fine, but too much exercise on the bike feels like drudgery to me.  So I found the rowing machine folded up in the closet, it had been stuffed there several years ago.  Not sure I've ever actually used it prior to yesterday when I pulled it out to try it.  For an obviously cheap piece of equipment I'm happy with it.  BUT I have no clue what the little digital readout does, it sort of flashes some non-sensical numbers and there is only 1 button so I can't figure it out.  Doesn't matter, I track my time/exercise on my AppleWatch & iPhone, so whatever the LCD screen on the machine is showing is unimportant.

I have now started recording my calorie intake, been doing that for the last 2 or 3 days. Over time I will see how that goes and if that helps.  I changed my diet when I started this journey and the calorie counting is not really changing my diet, but now I'm just tracking my intake.  So I dunno about this.  I know my calorie intake is lower, higher in fiber, lower in fat.


----------



## m1west

What is your end goal, just get in better shape to make] things easier or get comments from strangers on how good you look for your age.


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> What is your end goal, just get in better shape to make] things easier or get comments from strangers on how good you look for your age.


Totally doing it for me.  Avoid Type 2 diabetes, get off blood pressure meds, avoid open heart surgery, look and feel better.


----------



## Gunsrus

I weighed 83 kg four years ago. Now, I'm 19kg lighter. I shed a lot of weight through medicine ball training, shadow boxing, walking, meat eating and drinking cartons rich in Vitamin ABC. I also started eating more greens, like spinach and salad. I feel so much better now and am in no danger of popping any buttons of my shirts or suits.


----------



## Doc

Wow, that's impressive gunrus.   183 lbs to 119 lbs.


----------



## Gunsrus

Doc said:


> Wow, that's impressive gunrus.   183 lbs to 119 lbs.


Thank you, Doc. I've had to stop training due to the weather, but I'm still eating healthily. I plan in the near future to get a 10kg medical ball to rise to a new level in my training.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Totally doing it for me.  Avoid Type 2 diabetes, get off blood pressure meds, avoid open heart surgery, look and feel better.


Then I would suggest a cardio heavy work out, work with lite weights ( 15#-25# depending on your condition) with lots of reps ( 20 reps or more ) to failure, 3 sets. That will take weight off, give you endurance and tone you up. Arm curls both bicep and tricep, military press, push ups and sit ups, also no weight squats, do them all to failure. If you can handle working a heavy bag start with 1 minute rounds and work your way up. Heavy bag is great cardio and builds agility and balance. 6 months of that you will be a completely different person. 3 days a week or every other day. I am 64.5 years old, 5'9" and weigh 205# in the morning undressed. Doesn't sound good does it. I also have a 17" right bicep and a 33" waist, sounds a little better now doesn't it. I have been working out since high school with a few layoffs but fairly consistent. I can still put in a full day of construction work and most of the young guys don't like working with me.


----------



## Melensdad

194.0# on the scale today.  6 weeks ago I was 206.3#

Goal of 185# on October 18, 2022_ (that will be my 62nd birthday) _

Goal of 177# by Christmas of 2022.

Had a rough day today. Only 1 30 minute workout on the rowing machine. Ended up taking our foster son into the hospital emergency room about 2pm with breathing issues. Got home at 9pm. * HE IS FINE.* _It is a recurring problem, we got him there early enough that they treated and released him_.  But no additional workout for me.  And some drive-thru window food (_tasted good, but bad for my diet_).  Probably just barely stayed within my calorie per day goals, so not horrible, but it was just fatty food. 

I got in more 'steps' than I would have expected, but well below my daily average.  I guess pacing in an exam room counts as steps.

Curious what the scale weight will read in the morning.  I can't imagine it will go down, just hope it doesn't go up too much.

Honestly I think the obstacles thrown in our path during our daily lives get in the way of our best intentions and often derail our desires/efforts to improve our health.  It is easy to be unhealthy, and actually takes effort to live a healthy lifestyle.


----------



## Melensdad

20 minutes on the rowing machine followed by 20 minutes on the exercise bike and my legs were sore for hours.  Probably still are sore but I've been taking ibuprofen to mask the pain today 

Leg day for Kobe too.





Kobe is doing pretty well today considering his hospital visit yesterday, currently napping next to me.

But since he is sick I'm sharing the duties of babysitting/playing with him and also stuff around the house.  Consequently I'm somewhat less active than normal.  The AppleWatch has a fitness tracking app built into it.  I've posted images of the 3 color rings in prior posts, today it will be tough to complete all 3 rings but I believe that i will get them all done.  The 'exercise' ring was the first completed.  The 'stand' ring is pretty much automatic for me.  But the 'move' ring that theoretically counts "active" calorie burning will be close.  I had increased my goal about a week ago and on days when I am not super active I have a tough time finishing that one. Given that a recovering kid is not very active today will be one of those days when it will be hard to finish that one.  I'm on track to finish it, but barely.

By the way, morning weight was 193.4 pounds.  Not sure how I managed to get it to drop after the meal of deep fried Long John Silver's fish, cole slaw, hush puppies and some shrimp that I had after leaving the hospital with Kobe yesterday.


----------



## m1west

Does Kobe have Bronchitis, breathing issues as a child. I get Bronchitis, went to the hospital a couple times around his age for it. My trigger is dust, even household dust. I hasn't sent me to the hospital as an adult but dust still bothers me. You are likely near the end of your water weight loss that happens when you first start. The weight will come off slower now, but who cares as long as the inches are coming off and going on in the right places.


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> Does Kobe have Bronchitis, breathing issues as a child. I get Bronchitis, went to the hospital a couple times around his age for it. My trigger is dust, even household dust. I hasn't sent me to the hospital as an adult but dust still bothers me.


He was born premature, spent his first few weeks in intensive care.  Lungs were not fully developed.  He has all sorts of respiratory issues and the doctors hope he will grow out of them. 



m1west said:


> *You are likely near the end of your water weight loss* that happens when you first start. The weight will come off slower now, but who cares as long as the inches are coming off and going on in the right places.


That is my guess too.  I know I am losing belly fat too.  My scale measure body fat, it is showing a diminishing trend line and giving me body fat weights that are dropping.  It also measure muscle weight and that is slowly growing. I'm looking to lose about 1.5 pounds a week.  That would make me happy.  It would get me down to my initial goal weight of 185# by my birthday in mid-October.  My ultimate goal weight is 177, and again looking for about 1 to 1.5 pounds lost each week, I could hit that by Christmas. 

I've also started using a Bello 2 body fat measurement scanner.  I don't yet have a lot of data from that device but is seems to be starting to show a similar trend line of reduced fat.  The jury is still out as to the usefulness of the Bello scanner and its corresponding App.  I'm not convinced it was a great purchase.

My 'gut' is noticeably smaller.  My man boobs are firm and perky  My shirts now hang better on my body and don't show off a 'dad bod' shape nearly as much as they did a few weeks ago.

According to my fitness tracking apps, my daily steps are up, almost double what they were just 1 month ago.  My exercise minutes are averaging about *71 minutes a day*, which is more than I exercised the *entire month* prior!  My food intake is dramatically healthier, I have actually noticed my mind is clearer.


----------



## m1west

That hardest part is staying with it, long term


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> That hardest part is staying with it, long term


My wife says I am obsessed.  Honestly I hope she is correct.  If I'm not then I'll probably quit.  But I'm getting down to the equipment early, whether I feel good/bad/sick/tired and I make sure I get in at least 1 workout session with a 20 minute minimum.  If I know I have a busy day I try to double that time.  My daily goal is 50 minutes.  Broken into 2 sessions.  I average over 70 minutes each day so my typical session is over 30 minutes.

Got up and gained weight.  Up 1.8 pounds.  I know a good bit of that is water weight.  One of my fitness apps sends me reminders to drink water, so my water intake is up.  I just started using that function of the app.  I find it annoying.  But I've been pounding down water (and peeing) like crazy since I started using it.  I know my body needs water but when an App sends a reminder to drink a bottle on a schedule that it wants you to follow it gets bothersome.  I may be deleting that App!!!

Some of that added weight is also finishing the plate of the baby's food.  He left over some pot pie, I ate it.  He left over some mac & cheese, I ate it.  That shit is sitting on my gut right now.  I had been eating very clean food until he got sick.  Then I went back to getting something into my stomach.  I knew it was wrong.  It is my Eastern European/Polish/Slavic upbringing not to let food go to waste.  Sometimes you have to know when to just throw away the scraps.  Very likely I will take a big dump today and lose some weight.


----------



## Melensdad

FWIW I just deleted the intermittent fasting app from my phone. It probably works for a lot of people but not for my mindset.


----------



## m1west

I have odd eating habits but it works for me, the norm is 3 small meals a day. 3 meals a day make me fat. I eat my first meal between 10-11 am, which is my main meal ( I eat whatever I want ) then a bowl of Granola around 6pm with fruit. Keeps my weight and BM's regular. It kind of fasting everyday. Im not a snacker and don't eat sweets other than an occasional  frozen fruit bar. My metabolism is not what it used to be and I can get by on little food and still weigh over 200#


----------



## FrancSevin

I'm going to my personal gym this morning at Hippie Ridge.  Workouts include driving the Backhoe, raking gravel by hand and cutting down five midsized oak trees.  

I'll also be moving lumber to a new storage site and burning more of the "lost" lumber the termites ate.  We have plenty of big boulder rocks, 100 to 150 lbs, to move by hand as well.  That's Sunday

Monday is Labor Day, and I hope to celebrate it by doing no labor.  Sleeping late and enjoying a morning on the new deck. Then the long drive home.


----------



## Melensdad

What is better for toning muscles and _*getting rid of fat.*_  Not looking to be a muscle man, not looking have biceps that bulge out and tear my shirt sleeves.  More looking to get rid of flab, man boobs, and the 'dad bod' look.  We currently have light weight dumbbells.  I don't want to get into weightlifting.  Not looking at buying barbells.  Just wondering if I should consider a heavier set of dumbbells?

LOTS of repetitions with LIGHT dumbbells?  (sets of 50+ reps w/10# or less)
FEWER repetitions with HEAVIER dumbbells?  (sets of 10-20 reps w/20# or more)

I've re-injured an old hiking injury on my left foot.  Commonly called a 'stone bruise' it is a bottom of the foot injury common to long distance hikers/backpackers.  Makes any walking painful.  Only way to heal is to let it rest.  So I'm spending a lot of time in HOKA ONE ONE deeply padded running shoes because they absorb shock and impact better than any other shoe I've ever tried.  Silly looking shoes but they are comfortable.  Also staying off the treadmill and minimizing pleasure or exercise walks.  Rowing machine is low impact.  Exercise bike is low impact.  Both of those machines have been getting a workout for the past few days.


----------



## power1

I am only going to live another twenty eight years.  I might change my mind and add a few years more when I get to around twenty seven years older.   We will see how things look.   I plan on enjoying those twenty eight years.  That includes eating and drinking what I enjoy.  Getting older and having to work for it does not sound like a lot of fun.


----------



## m1west

power1 said:


> I am only going to live another twenty eight years.  I might change my mind and add a few years more when I get to around twenty seven years older.   We will see how things look.   I plan on enjoying those twenty eight years.  That includes eating and drinking what I enjoy.  Getting older and having to work for it does not sound like a lot of fun.


You will change you mind, when your old like us. If you don't your quality of life will suffer, unless you are sedimentary now.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> What is better for toning muscles and _*getting rid of fat.*_  Not looking to be a muscle man, not looking have biceps that bulge out and tear my shirt sleeves.  More looking to get rid of flab, man boobs, and the 'dad bod' look.  We currently have light weight dumbbells.  I don't want to get into weightlifting.  Not looking at buying barbells.  Just wondering if I should consider a heavier set of dumbbells?
> 
> LOTS of repetitions with LIGHT dumbbells?  (sets of 50+ reps w/10# or less)
> FEWER repetitions with HEAVIER dumbbells?  (sets of 10-20 reps w/20# or more)
> 
> I've re-injured an old hiking injury on my left foot.  Commonly called a 'stone bruise' it is a bottom of the foot injury common to long distance hikers/backpackers.  Makes any walking painful.  Only way to heal is to let it rest.  So I'm spending a lot of time in HOKA ONE ONE deeply padded running shoes because they absorb shock and impact better than any other shoe I've ever tried.  Silly looking shoes but they are comfortable.  Also staying off the treadmill and minimizing pleasure or exercise walks.  Rowing machine is low impact.  Exercise bike is low impact.  Both of those machines have been getting a workout for the past few days.


The lite weights and high reps will do it, go to failure. I think pound for pound, gymnasts are likely the strongest. I was in really good shape in my 20's. used to run in the sand between piers at the beach in socal, around 5 miles, lifted religiously. Thought rings would be doable. NOT


----------



## power1

m1west said:


> You will change you mind, when your old like us. If you don't your quality of life will suffer, unless you are sedimentary now.


I am old already.  Seventy two years old.  I think one hundred is a good round number to close out the whole thing.  Most of my family on both sides live to be pretty old.  I am in better shape than any one of them was at my age.  A hundred should be easy to make.  Well, my body will probably make it.  My mind may be left somewhere in the past.


----------



## m1west

power1 said:


> I am old already.  Seventy two years old.  I think one hundred is a good round number to close out the whole thing.  Most of my family on both sides live to be pretty old.  I am in better shape than any one of them was at my age.  A hundred should be easy to make.  Well, my body will probably make it.  My mind may be left somewhere in the past.


'I am in the same boat, lots went to high ninty's , my dad that led the most unhealthy lifestyle, alcoholic, drank until he couldn't do it anymore, smoked unfiltered camels from age 14 on until he started with cigars in his 60's , more than 200# overweight from 40 on. Lived till 86. His weight finally made him immobile, then went fast.


----------



## Melensdad

power1 said:


> . . . That includes eating and drinking what I enjoy.  Getting older and having to work for it does not sound like a lot of fun.


I'll be turning 62 in another month, I run a fencing club, and am a saber coach at a local high school and a part time saber coach at Purdue University.  I'm a long distance backpacker (I've literally walked across England and Spain), which I took up as an activity in my early 50's.  Drink Bourbon, pretty much have a nightcap every day, usually some very good stuff.  

My health went downhill with Covid, partially because we brought in a 2 month old foster son at almost the same time the nation went on lock-down.  He was a premature baby, now 2.75 years old, born from a drug abusing mom and we got him when his 65 year old father died.  Being premature and tiny he slept a lot, needed constant attention, and so I ended up holding him while he slept.  Sitting in my easy chair, baby asleep on my lap.  My life became very sedentary.  At the same time my died went to crap.  I had prepared for the pandemic, lots of bad food like SPAM, canned Corn Beef Hash, etc etc etc.  

2 years ago I 'aced' a treadmill stress test.

Now I'm short of breath after climbing the stairs.  A heart scan taken about 45 days ago showed that 1 of the 4 arteries in my heart is partially clogged.  Worse than 75% of men my age.  About 40 days ago my doctor called me while I was on vacation.  That was a wake up call.  Started dieting and taking long walks on the beach for exercise.  When I got home I started 2 a day workouts.  Changed my diet to mostly fresh/raw foods, healthy portions.  Honestly not starving myself.  Enjoying my food.  I'll still eat a steak, but I'll balance it with healthy veggies and reduce the amount of fat.  

I was 206# in mid-July. 195# now. Goal is 185# on my next birthday (10/18) and I'm looking at 177# as my ultimate goal and hope to be there by Christmas. I'm not firm on the 177# weight. As I change fat to muscle I know that weight actually goes up, so it is more of a toned body than a set weight that I am looking for. I am role model for high school fencers, _or at least I was, I'd like to regain that. _ That will require losing my "dad bod" and having a healthy body.  It will take stress off my heart.  Maybe even get me off my blood pressure medicine too.

I'm doing it all for me.  And loving it.


----------



## power1

Melensdad said:


> I'll be turning 62 in another month, I run a fencing club, and am a saber coach at a local high school and a part time saber coach at Purdue University.  I'm a long distance backpacker (I've literally walked across England and Spain), which I took up as an activity in my early 50's.  Drink Bourbon, pretty much have a nightcap every day, usually some very good stuff.
> 
> My health went downhill with Covid, partially because we brought in a 2 month old foster son at almost the same time the nation went on lock-down.  He was a premature baby, now 2.75 years old, born from a drug abusing mom and we got him when his 65 year old father died.  Being premature and tiny he slept a lot, needed constant attention, and so I ended up holding him while he slept.  Sitting in my easy chair, baby asleep on my lap.  My life became very sedentary.  At the same time my died went to crap.  I had prepared for the pandemic, lots of bad food like SPAM, canned Corn Beef Hash, etc etc etc.
> 
> 2 years ago I 'aced' a treadmill stress test.
> 
> Now I'm short of breath after climbing the stairs.  A heart scan taken about 45 days ago showed that 1 of the 4 arteries in my heart is partially clogged.  Worse than 75% of men my age.  About 40 days ago my doctor called me while I was on vacation.  That was a wake up call.  Started dieting and taking long walks on the beach for exercise.  When I got home I started 2 a day workouts.  Changed my diet to mostly fresh/raw foods, healthy portions.  Honestly not starving myself.  Enjoying my food.  I'll still eat a steak, but I'll balance it with healthy veggies and reduce the amount of fat.
> 
> I was 206# in mid-July. 195# now. Goal is 185# on my next birthday (10/18) and I'm looking at 177# as my ultimate goal and hope to be there by Christmas. I'm not firm on the 177# weight. As I change fat to muscle I know that weight actually goes up, so it is more of a toned body than a set weight that I am looking for. I am role model for high school fencers, _or at least I was, I'd like to regain that. _ That will require losing my "dad bod" and having a healthy body.  It will take stress off my heart.  Maybe even get me off my blood pressure medicine too.
> 
> I'm doing it all for me.  And loving it.


I like myself too much to do all of the diet and exercise thing.


----------



## power1

m1west said:


> 'I am in the same boat, lots went to high ninty's , my dad that led the most unhealthy lifestyle, alcoholic, drank until he couldn't do it anymore, smoked unfiltered camels from age 14 on until he started with cigars in his 60's , more than 200# overweight from 40 on. Lived till 86. His weight finally made him immobile, then went fast.


Most of my family live to their 90.  I have an aunt that was 106 but haven't heard about her lately.  She was a very sweet lady but when she hit 100 she turned mean.


----------



## Melensdad

power1 said:


> I like myself too much to do all of the diet and exercise thing.


I like myself enough to do all the diet and exercise stuff and feel great now because of it.


----------



## power1

Melensdad said:


> I like myself enough to do all the diet and exercise stuff and feel great now because of it.


I already feel great so no reason to do anything extra.


----------



## Melensdad

Weighed in at 191# this morning.  So pretty seriously different that my mid-July weight of 206#.  At 206# I really didn't feel bad at all, actually thought I was living a darn good life, but now I feel stronger, feel better, and have pretty much become addicted to the daily workouts and I look forward to them.  So much so that I am not anxious about a short upcoming trip to a state park for 4 days. . . how will I work out at the state park while camping???

Lazy day today.  Woke up late.  Had my espresso shot, then another. Then I sat for a while. 

When I finally got moving I hit the rowing machine with a hard 35 minute workout. Legs are burning. Arms are recovering. Belly muscles sore, in a good way.  Rested a while, then hopped on the exercise bike for an additional workout.  While pedaling with the resistance program set to "hilly ride" I had 5# dumbbells in each hand and was exercising my arms/shoulders/upper body with those.  

My workout sessions are getting longer, weights are getting slightly heavier, resistance settings are starting out higher and I'm finishing stronger. I think that is all good and a sign of progress.  I am driven.  Might even get myself into tournament shape and compete in some Vet-60+ fencing events.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Weighed in at 191# this morning.  So pretty seriously different that my mid-July weight of 206#.  At 206# I really didn't feel bad at all, actually thought I was living a darn good life, but now I feel stronger, feel better, and have pretty much become addicted to the daily workouts and I look forward to them.  So much so that I am not anxious about a short upcoming trip to a state park for 4 days. . . how will I work out at the state park while camping???
> 
> Lazy day today.  Woke up late.  Had my espresso shot, then another. Then I sat for a while.
> 
> When I finally got moving I hit the rowing machine with a hard 35 minute workout. Legs are burning. Arms are recovering. Belly muscles sore, in a good way.  Rested a while, then hopped on the exercise bike for an additional workout.  While pedaling with the resistance program set to "hilly ride" I had 5# dumbbells in each hand and was exercising my arms/shoulders/upper body with those.
> 
> My workout sessions are getting longer, weights are getting slightly heavier, resistance settings are starting out higher and I'm finishing stronger. I think that is all good and a sign of progress.  I am driven.  Might even get myself into tournament shape and compete in some Vet-60+ fencing events.


Likeing it is a good thing, don't over do it though, don't work the same muscle groups everyday, give a day of rest in-between, you can work out everyday but alternate between upper body and lower body. That day of rest for your muscle development is important.


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> Likeing it is a good thing, don't over do it though, don't work the same muscle groups everyday, give a day of rest in-between, you can work out everyday but alternate between upper body and lower body. *That day of rest for your muscle development is important.*


Today seems to be that day.

Woke up with a stomach that is a bit off.  No motivation to get in my morning workout.  I pushed myself to get on the rowing machine, did that for 30 minutes but really didn't put too much effort into it.  Mostly I went thru the motions and completed a basic task.  No enjoyment from that session.  Most of the time I enjoy it and look forward my next session.

I am at 191 pounds for the second day in a row.  Weighed in at 206 in July.  Started eating better in August.  I have accomplished a 15# loss.  6# more to go to hit my goal of 185 by my birthday in mid-October.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Today seems to be that day.
> 
> Woke up with a stomach that is a bit off.  No motivation to get in my morning workout.  I pushed myself to get on the rowing machine, did that for 30 minutes but really didn't put too much effort into it.  Mostly I went thru the motions and completed a basic task.  No enjoyment from that session.  Most of the time I enjoy it and look forward my next session.
> 
> I am at 191 pounds for the second day in a row.  Weighed in at 206 in July.  Started eating better in August.  I have accomplished a 15# loss.  6# more to go to hit my goal of 185 by my birthday in mid-October.


don't lose the weight too fast or you will lose muscle with it


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> don't lose the weight too fast or you will lose muscle with it


My goals are basically about 1 to 2 pound a week loss.

That is considered to be a healthy weight loss rate by dietitians and doctors.

Over the past 5 weeks I've lost a lot of weight pretty quickly, 3 pounds per week.  The early weight loss is usually at a faster rate.  Much of that early weight loss is water weight loss.  I am pretty aggressively exercising and pretty aggressively dieting (_staying under 2000 calories/day_), but my diet keeps me full, even if much of it is lower calorie, no fat, in the form of raw carrots, celery, snow peas, cucumbers, grapes, etc.

My Withings Cardio scale measures FAT, MUSCLE, BONE, WATER and calculate BMI

My trend lines that the scale graphs in the corresponding Withings mobile App, are showing:

FAT is DECREASING
MUSCLE is INCREASING
BONE is stable
WATER is stable, but slightly increased
BMI is DECREASING and now inside the recommended range for healthy adults
On my BELLO 2 body fat analyzer the story is too early to judge, but initial signs look like both of the measurements it calculates are probably decreasing.  BELLO measures:

Visceral Fat_ (dangerous fat around the heart, lungs)_
Body Fat
Heading off to a cabin in a state park next weekend for 4 nights, 5 days.  I'll be eating some restaurant food, campfire food, etc.  No way to exercise other than to walk in the woods and chase around a 2.5 year old toddler.  Not going to be too "diet friendly" so I may actually come home with a weight gain.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> My goals are basically about 1 to 2 pound a week loss.
> 
> That is considered to be a healthy weight loss rate by dietitians and doctors.
> 
> Over the past 5 weeks I've lost a lot of weight pretty quickly, 3 pounds per week.  The early weight loss is usually at a faster rate.  Much of that early weight loss is water weight loss.  I am pretty aggressively exercising and pretty aggressively dieting (_staying under 2000 calories/day_), but my diet keeps me full, even if much of it is lower calorie, no fat, in the form of raw carrots, celery, snow peas, cucumbers, grapes, etc.
> 
> My Withings Cardio scale measures FAT, MUSCLE, BONE, WATER and calculate BMI
> 
> My trend lines that the scale graphs in the corresponding Withings mobile App, are showing:
> 
> FAT is DECREASING
> MUSCLE is INCREASING
> BONE is stable
> WATER is stable, but slightly increased
> BMI is DECREASING and now inside the recommended range for healthy adults
> On my BELLO 2 body fat analyzer the story is too early to judge, but initial signs look like both of the measurements it calculates are probably decreasing.  BELLO measures:
> 
> Visceral Fat_ (dangerous fat around the heart, lungs)_
> Body Fat
> Heading off to a cabin in a state park next weekend for 4 nights, 5 days.  I'll be eating some restaurant food, campfire food, etc.  No way to exercise other than to walk in the woods and chase around a 2.5 year old toddler.  Not going to be too "diet friendly" so I may actually come home with a weight gain.


Have fun, when I go to the cabin, I normally lose 5 pounds working 12 hour days. The work cabin


----------



## Gunsrus

m1west said:


> don't lose the weight too fast or you will lose muscle with it


Yes, this can happen. I went through it about a year ago. I was burning so much weight that my ribs were showing and I was starting to loose my balance. Between my long walks and medicine ball training routine, my weight had dropped to 59kg. My endocrinologist said I was consuming my fat reserved and running the risk of losing muscle with it. I put a stop to this and regained 5kg over time. I solved the problem and haven't suffered from it again since. Take care with weight. It can be a difficult maste to serve.


----------



## Melensdad

I was digging through some children's videos to take to the cabin this weekend, found a DVD of "12 minute workouts" and tossed it into the player.  I think I may begin doing some of this stuff.  Most of the videos I run across or are recommended are pretty intense, aimed at 20 or 30 year olds, trying to get that perfect 6-pack ab look.  I'm more looking to get healthier and lose gut weight.

I also printed out some simple diagrams of CARDIO and CORE workouts.  Posted those on the wall. 




m1west said:


> Have fun, when I go to the cabin, I normally lose 5 pounds working 12 hour days. The work cabin


This is just a fun cabin visit, the state park maintains it!

I might get bored.



Gunsrus said:


> Yes, this can happen. I went through it about a year ago. I was burning so much weight that my ribs were showing and I was starting to loose my balance. Between my long walks and medicine ball training routine, my weight had dropped to 59kg. My endocrinologist said I was consuming my fat reserved and running the risk of losing muscle with it. I put a stop to this and regained 5kg over time. I solved the problem and haven't suffered from it again since. Take care with weight. It can be a difficult maste to serve.


I am trying to be conscious of my routine.  Not looking to hurt myself, not looking to lose muscle, just looking to get rid of the belly and "dad bod" shape.  But thanks for the common sense warning, I think it is easy to push too far when highly motivated.

I know the weight loss from now forward will be, or at least should be slower, than the losses during the first phase of diet & exercise.  At least for now I think I am keeping it reasonable and healthy.


----------



## chowderman

the tale of the tape and the tale of the statistics is quite clear - been repeated many billions of times....

'instant/rapid/fast' weight loss - only results in quick weight regain.
period.  end of statement.  exit to your right.

over weight is the result of eating habits.  and do take note, over eating even "healthy" stuff can quite readily produce weight gain.

to maintain a lower/healthy weight, one must reset/adjust/change/modify - pick a moniker / alias - one's eating habits and diet.
the really miserable part of that is . . . . the 'solution' changes with age + always-being-a-go-go + metabolism.  
I could eat as much as I wanted of anything as many times a day as struck me,,,, and not gain an ounce.
until I hit 60.  then - everything I ate went to waste, errr - waist......


----------



## m1west

chowderman said:


> the tale of the tape and the tale of the statistics is quite clear - been repeated many billions of times....
> 
> 'instant/rapid/fast' weight loss - only results in quick weight regain.
> period.  end of statement.  exit to your right.
> 
> over weight is the result of eating habits.  and do take note, over eating even "healthy" stuff can quite readily produce weight gain.
> 
> to maintain a lower/healthy weight, one must reset/adjust/change/modify - pick a moniker / alias - one's eating habits and diet.
> the really miserable part of that is . . . . the 'solution' changes with age + always-being-a-go-go + metabolism.
> I could eat as much as I wanted of anything as many times a day as struck me,,,, and not gain an ounce.
> until I hit 60.  then - everything I ate went to waste, errr - waist......


My metabolism changed around 30 then again after 50. Your strength is the last to go, and most sadly sit down and atrophy when they hit retirement age, then that leads to more problems. Lay down on the floor and get up without using your hands or arms, its not that difficult, but there are many that can not and that is a recipe for falling down and can't get up. Many meet there maker prematurely that way.


----------



## power1

m1west said:


> My metabolism changed around 30 then again after 50. Your strength is the last to go, and most sadly sit down and atrophy when they hit retirement age, then that leads to more problems. Lay down on the floor and get up without using your hands or arms, its not that difficult, but there are many that can not and that is a recipe for falling down and can't get up. Many meet there maker prematurely that way.


My brother was that way.  His company forced him to retire.  Working had been his life for so many years he was lost without his job.  He was just going to sit down and not get back up.  I had a friend who did that and he died two months after he retired.  His wife died six months later.  I talked to my brother for some time.  Told him he had to find something to keep him busy.  It took a while and a lot of talking but he now enjoys his retirement and stays busy all of the time.  His weight hasn't changed as he stays busy doing something he enjoys doing.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm turning 62 next month, retired a couple weeks after my 47th birthday.  I've been busy ever since.  Even during Covid I was fairly busy, but that is when I stopped being as personally healthy.  The key to a happy retirement is to find things to keep you busy, active and engaged in life.  I spend my post work life working with kids, officially as a coach, but often a mentor, counselor and college recruitment advisor, all on a volunteer basis.  I also run a non-profit all volunteer fencing club.

Weight seems to have stabilized at 190# for the past 4 days.

According to my Bello2 body fat analysis scanner, my Body Fat % is, finally, in the "healthy" range.  My Withings Cardio scale, which measures body fat in a different way, had my Body Fat % in the healthy range for the past week.  The Bello2 is supposed to be a much more accurate way to measure body fat.

My Visceral Fat is finally showing a real drop.  Visceral fat is potentially dangerous fat that builds up around the organs (heart, lungs, liver, kidneys) and while some is necessary, excess can be fatal. 

Set a personal record on the exercise bike this morning.  My butt hurts.  Not sure if the seat or my rear needs more padding but more padding would be beneficial!


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> I'm turning 62 next month, retired a couple weeks after my 47th birthday.  I've been busy ever since.  Even during Covid I was fairly busy, but that is when I stopped being as personally healthy.  The key to a happy retirement is to find things to keep you busy, active and engaged in life.  I spend my post work life working with kids, officially as a coach, but often a mentor, counselor and college recruitment advisor, all on a volunteer basis.  I also run a non-profit all volunteer fencing club.
> 
> Weight seems to have stabilized at 190# for the past 4 days.
> 
> According to my Bello2 body fat analysis scanner, my Body Fat % is, finally, in the "healthy" range.  My Withings Cardio scale, which measures body fat in a different way, had my Body Fat % in the healthy range for the past week.  The Bello2 is supposed to be a much more accurate way to measure body fat.
> 
> My Visceral Fat is finally showing a real drop.  Visceral fat is potentially dangerous fat that builds up around the organs (heart, lungs, liver, kidneys) and while some is necessary, excess can be fatal.
> 
> Set a personal record on the exercise bike this morning.  My butt hurts.  Not sure if the seat or my rear needs more padding but more padding would be beneficial!


Busy and purpose keeps you alive. More than an execise routine.

We are born to work, accomplish and succeed.  That doesn't really change at age 65.  It is both mental and physical health that extends life.  Which is why many who retire die soon after.

Your weight loss is impressive. Wait till you hit 185#'s or less.  Energy and vitality abound.

Go ten more lbs and you start adding years to your now more interesting life.

I bounce from 185 to 189 now.  Enjoy eating what and when I want and without a gym routine.

My doctor tells me I will more likely die via a jealous lover than old age or infirmities. I have to wonder of what, besides my health, he knows.


----------



## Melensdad

Pretty much everything hurts, has been that way for a couple days. Been painting the garage doors + doing my workouts. Today I'm slowing down.  Only got 2 of the overhead garage doors painted, plus 1 walk-thru door.  Did pretty minimal workout.  I'll barely meet each of my goals but I will not do extra. My body is telling me something. *At some point I need to listen to my body and stop ignoring it.*

Saturday we are going camping  to a state park for 4 nights, 5 days. My only goals are to barely meet my goals and get some much needed rest. Planning to eat healthy, at least reasonably healthy. Planning to walk.

Looking to come home on Wednesday afternoon and continue where I left off, which is exceeding all my goals. But I think I need a short break from workouts to allow my muscles to recover and this trip comes at a good time for me to take that short break.

185# by mid-October is a very reasonable goal.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Pretty much everything hurts, has been that way for a couple days. Been painting the garage doors + doing my workouts. Today I'm slowing down.  Only got 2 of the overhead garage doors painted, plus 1 walk-thru door.  Did pretty minimal workout.  I'll barely meet each of my goals but I will not do extra. My body is telling me something. *At some point I need to listen to my body and stop ignoring it.*
> 
> Saturday we are going camping  to a state park for 4 nights, 5 days. My only goals are to barely meet my goals and get some much needed rest. Planning to eat healthy, at least reasonably healthy. Planning to walk.
> 
> Looking to come home on Wednesday afternoon and continue where I left off, which is exceeding all my goals. But I think I need a short break from workouts to allow my muscles to recover and this trip comes at a good time for me to take that short break.
> 
> 185# by mid-October is a very reasonable goal.


You have been at it for a month, nothing should be hurting anymore. Hmm


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> You have been at it for a month, nothing should be hurting anymore. Hmm


I also have rheumatoid arthritis.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> I also have rheumatoid arthritis.


Aaaa


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> Aaaa


Yup that sucks.  I can work for a while, but then I need to sit.  I tend to alternate work, rest, work and rest.  Long stretches make me hurt.  3 hours of physical work = 1 hour of sitting on my butt.  Reaching up is especially problematic for my, my shoulders tend to stay in pain for hours.  The  doors on my workshop are 8' high, I did my best to reach the frame over those doors too.  I'm paying the price now.

Bourbon helps.

And yes, I do include the bourbon in my calorie counting smartphone app


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Yup that sucks.  I can work for a while, but then I need to sit.  I tend to alternate work, rest, work and rest.  Long stretches make me hurt.  3 hours of physical work = 1 hour of sitting on my butt.  Reaching up is especially problematic for my, my shoulders tend to stay in pain for hours.  The  doors on my workshop are 8' high, I did my best to reach the frame over those doors too.  I'm paying the price now.
> 
> Bourbon helps.
> 
> And yes, I do include the bourbon in my calorie counting smartphone app


Believe it or not one of the best remades for arthritis pain is exercise.


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> Believe it or not one of the best remades for arthritis pain is exercise.


Oh I know.  I'm pushing 62, but I was diagnosed with Rheumatoid Arthritis when I was 24.  So I've live with it for nearly 40 years.  Doing nothing hurts.  Doing too much hurts.  For my the best balance is work, rest, work, rest, work, rest, work and then bourbon.  

If I try to work an entire day I tend to pay for it, badly, the next day.  The day after a 14 hour fencing tournament is usually spent in pain, mostly at rest.

If I work for a couple/few hours, then rest, then go back and work some more, then rest . . . the next day is typically not an issue.  I can repeat it day after day.


----------



## Melensdad

Spent the last several days in a cabin at Potato Creek State Park with a 2.5 year old and a good bit of that time it was raining.  No gym equipment.  Lots of baby sitting, playing "cars" and watching videos.  It was difficult to meet my AppleWatch goals for movement and exercise each day.  I did it.  Mostly by walking.  Sometimes just barely 'closed my rings' but I always did it.  Went out to eat one night.  Steaks on the grill another night.  Burgers, hot dogs, even got some Chinese food.

Got home today, unpacked the truck and weighed in at 191.7#.  I'm happy with that.  Proof that I can eat like a normal person again without gaining weight, especially if I continue to exercise.

According to one of my health Apps, my heart health has increased from the *low range of "Below Average"* to the *low side of "Average"* so I guess that is proof enough that the past 37 days of daily workouts has done something for me.

I'd like to get into the "Above Average" range for heart health.  The cardiologist may have advice on how I can do that, given the partial arterial blockage I have.   My 1st consult is in 2 weeks.


----------



## Melensdad

Been struggling for the past week.

Just really not very motivated to exercise, or even do much more than reach for the remote.  I have continued to keep up with my AppleWatch movement, exercise and stand goals.  So I've met them every day, even if just barely the past several days.  I have maintained a pretty healthy, low calorie, low fat diet, even on days when I went to a restaurant or tossed a steak or burger on the grill.  On those days I've just eaten smaller portions. 

And then yesterday happened.  I really didn't want to exercise.  And the Lovely Mrs_Bob and I went out to breakfast.  Probably ate 1200 calories in that one meal.  I sat on the couch until mid-afternoon before I got up to exercise.  I did meet all my exercise goals.  Barely.  And I ate properly the rest of the day.

Today I woke up, had my coffee and hit the exercise bike.  Then the treadmill.  Then the rowing machine.  And then a good walk outside.  I think I needed a pity party day and I'm pretty sure my body feels better after yesterday's breakfast of Eggs Benedict with a giant pour of Hollandaise Sauce and a big side of fried potatoes. 

Got over 90 minutes of exercise in today.  My goal has been 50 minutes a day.  I've been averaging about 70 minutes.  Raised my goal to 60 minutes per day.  I wonder if my average will remain about 70 or if it will go up. 

For whatever it is worth, my weight has been holding pretty steady around 191 for 5 or 6 days.  So the fairly rapid drop from 206 to 191 got me to a plateau and I'm holding.  I still am looking to get down to 185 by mid-October.  177 by Christmas.


----------



## m1west

Dont beat yourself up, us old guys aren't training for the olympics. I have been seriously busy with work and projects here and haven't worked out in a month. Its cooled off here now and I'm starting to get caught up, so the workouts need to start soon or I will have to go through the muscle aches again. I layoff a month or so without much penalty.


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> Dont beat yourself up, us old guys aren't training for the olympics. . .


Mostly just glad to have gotten my motivation back.
By the way, I work out BEFORE breakfast.  Apparently it helps regulate blood sugar and burns more fat.  I didn't know that.  It is just my habit.

Interesting article:

https://www.theepochtimes.com/exerc...ubstantial-health-benefits-study_4737072.html
And interesting outcome:

The results of the study showed that while eating breakfast before or after working out did not make significant differences in terms of weight loss, those who ate breakfast after working out increased their body’s ability to respond to insulin. Additionally, *those who ate breakfast after workout burned more fat and saw general improvements in their overall health.*​​We found that the men in the study who *exercised before breakfast burned double the amount of fat* than the group who exercised after. Importantly, whilst this didn’t have any effect on weight loss, it did dramatically improve their overall health.​


----------



## Melensdad

On the scale this morning, first time below 190#    

Weighed in at 189.4#

Might celebrate with a big dinner 

Or maybe not.

After a week of being stuck at 190/191# and also a week of less activity and low motivation to exercise I have renewed my efforts and am enjoying the workouts again.  I think I got to a point where I was just sore and tired every day and needed a break from beating up on myself.  So the slowdown probably did me some good.


----------



## Melensdad

I've been totally AVOIDING eating nuts.  High fat content.  Fairly high calorie count too.

Going to have to re-think that.

Actually looks like I have to change my diet to add some almonds, cashews and walnuts.

https://www.theepochtimes.com/four-tree-nuts-to-help-eliminate-metabolic-syndrome_4740391.html


----------



## chowderman

Melensdad said:


> I've been totally AVOIDING eating nuts.  High fat content.  Fairly high calorie count too.
> 
> Going to have to re-think that.
> 
> Actually looks like I have to change my diet to add some almonds, cashews and walnuts.
> 
> https://www.theepochtimes.com/four-tree-nuts-to-help-eliminate-metabolic-syndrome_4740391.html


yeah.  nuts and stuff like peanut butter (which....is a nut. . . .) are those things in no-man's / no-diet's land.
hi-fat, hi-cal - but good for you....
some more gooder than others.
walnuts are frequently touted.

there are many sites that "identify" the "best" and the "worst" - rather most of them have a political/eco slant; caution is needed when considering if their position is based on "health" or "new world order"


----------



## Melensdad

chowderman said:


> yeah.  nuts and stuff like peanut butter (which....is a nut. . . .) are those things in no-man's / no-diet's land.
> hi-fat, hi-cal - but good for you....
> some more gooder than others.
> walnuts are frequently touted.
> 
> there are many sites that "identify" the "best" and the "worst" - rather most of them have a political/eco slant; caution is needed when considering if their position is based on "health" or "new world order"


Well according to the article about the study, TREE NUTS, which are unlike peanuts, can actually be helpful for weight reduction.


----------



## chowderman

ask 20 doctors about that and you'll get 45 opinions . . .


----------



## Melensdad

chowderman said:


> ask 20 doctors about that and you'll get 45 opinions . . .


Which is why I prefer not to ask doctors, they are often not current on studies or topics.  

The peer reviewed studies are usually very good, not always, but usually.


----------



## Melensdad

On the scale 3 days in a row below 190#.  Today was 187.9#.  

So clearly on my way to reaching 185 by mid October.  

Went to the cardiologist on Thursday and didn’t get any bad news.  I’ve been losing weight, eating healthy and exercising for the past 45 days and he was happy with everything I’ve been doing so he wants me to keep it up.  

Today was perhaps my hardest day to get my exercises done.  I was sealing the driveway, beat myself up doing that but it didn’t count as exercise.  So I had almost have of my exercise time remaining after doing the drive and by that point I felt pretty sore and beaten.  Walked on the treadmill to finish out my time.

Not quitting now. 

I can reach my goals.  I’m planning to do so.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> On the scale 3 days in a row below 190#.  Today was 187.9#.
> 
> So clearly on my way to reaching 185 by mid October.
> 
> Went to the cardiologist on Thursday and didn’t get any bad news.  I’ve been losing weight, eating healthy and exercising for the past 45 days and he was happy with everything I’ve been doing so he wants me to keep it up.
> 
> Today was perhaps my hardest day to get my exercises done.  I was sealing the driveway, beat myself up doing that but it didn’t count as exercise.  So I had almost have of my exercise time remaining after doing the drive and by that point I felt pretty sore and beaten.  Walked on the treadmill to finish out my time.
> 
> Not quitting now.
> 
> I can reach my goals.  I’m planning to do so.


Just finished the cabin roof ridge cap, after holding on for dear life for a couple hours doing it, I sat down and almost couldn't get back up. Now imagine how we would have done on that driveway if you would had been watching TV instead of exercising for the last couple months.


----------



## Melensdad

187.7 on the scale this morning so my weight is holding below 190# for another day.

Not too sore today from the driveway sealing project, so that is a good thing!  But even wearing gloves I have a few blisters.

I'm on baby sitting duty most of the day but I should be able to turn on cartoons and get my exercise in while Kobe is occupied with Cocomelon or Thomas the Tank Engine.  I can use the equipment and still keep an eye on him while he is playing because the exercise area is in the same room as many of his toys, but separated by a big couch.  So it should let me do my thing while he does his.  I'm pretty motivated today, possibly because I'm not in pain!


----------



## Melensdad

Turned on CoComelon on the TV to amuse Kobe and hopped on the exercise bike.  Figured he would be occupied for an hour by the TV set.  While my mind was highly motivated today, my legs were NOT motivated. Got in 30 tough minutes on the exercise bike. But had to stop. I'll finish with a second workout later, but even after a couple hours, my legs are still complaining. 

I was pretty beat up yesterday after I did the seal coating of the driveway so I am blaming that for my sore legs?  I dunno.  But I know my legs are hurting now and it has been a couple hours since I got off the bike.

Moved around some of my exercise equipment to make room for the new rowing machine that is scheduled to arrive on Wednesday.  New one is a mid-priced unit, uses a magnetic resistance flywheel.  The main reason I bought it is because it has various programs that change the resistance during the workout.  Most don't do that, even most of the expensive units, and certainly none of the budget priced units.  My current rowing machine requires you to actually get off the machine, turn it upside down and rotate a sleeve to change the resistance.  Clearly not convenient.  Many have a dial that allow you to change the resistance, but you still have to stop, adjust and then restart.  I specifically was looking for one that has auto-adjusting programming.


----------



## Melensdad

Sitting at just under 188 pounds for a few days now.  Honestly I would not be surprised, based on todays eating, if I don't tip back over the high side of 188.  But I'm feeling pretty good.  My body has been pretty sore for several weeks, I've not taken any rest days.  Today I skipped the exercise bike and the rowing machine.  Did a tough session on the treadmill, tried a new program that alternates between slow and fast speeds and it had me sweating pretty hard.  I need to lose 3 pounds by October 18 to meet my 185# goal date.  I should be able to do that, it is 1# per week, but I've lost most of my "easy pounds" so now losing even 1# a week is starting to get harder.

On the bright side, I do feel better, stronger and I have more endurance.


----------



## Melensdad

I hit my goal weight this morning. 
185.1 pounds on the scale for my official (pre-coffee) weigh in. I'm going to White Castle to celebrate.

My goal was 185# by my birthday (_mid-October_). Today was my first day at 185.  I consider my weight official when I am there for 3 days in a row, so this is a pre-mature celebration. If I hit that weight by my birthday I was going to celebrate at my annual co-birthday meal with my foreign exchange 'daughter' who also has the exact same birthday (but is 41 years younger). Each year we travel to wherever she is (currently at Notre Dame) and we have a big fancy dinner. 

This year, given my weight and heart issues, that celebration might have been curtailed to a low calorie salad with low fat dressing, unless I could drop some serious weight. 206# with a partial (fairly serious) blockage in one of the arteries in my heart on July 16. Today is September 28, so roughly 2.5 months later and I'm 185#. 

Some days the weight came off easy. Some days the weight went back on and it was depressing. But EVERY SINGLE DAY, I exercise, and average 70 minutes each day. EVERY SINGLE DAY I try to stay below 1700 calories. My wife and I have a tradition of going out to breakfast on Monday morning, I eat a 1000 calorie meal that day so I skimp the rest of the day. Lots of menu-substitutions when I cook. Cauliflower instead of noodles. Palm "noodles" instead of noodles. Konji "noodles" instead of noodles. I think I forgot what bread tastes like. My wife cooks with butter, I cook my own food, after using a paper towel to wipe the butter off the skillet. I've watched my wife eat perfectly grilled Ribeye, but yes I did taste it! I've eaten about 1 and 1/2 strips of bacon in the past 60 days.

My 'car snacks' now include carrot sticks, celery sticks, grapes and sugar snap peas. I take a bowl in the car whenever I drive so that I do NOT stop at a drive thru restaurant. Water, lots of water while deriving too. _I now know where the clean bathrooms are along my routes!_

Sadly I took a photo of my torso this morning in the mirror and I'm still flabby.  

I figured 185# would have me looking good. I was wrong. *The American impression of 'healthy weight' is actually slightly fat* 

My next goal is to get down to a steady 177#. Based on the BODY MASS INDEX my height/weight has me as healthy. Looking in the mirror I can see that is a lie. There are other medically based body weight ranges, all are lower than the B.M.I. I found 2 of them, can't recall the names, but both correlated closely and 177# as the MAXIMUM healthy weight for a 6' tall male.* So I set my goal at 177#. *

The journey continues. First to maintain this 185 for 3 days so I can claim it is my official weight. Second to push down to 177#. 

My wife is amazed at how hard I am working at this.* She thinks I'm possessed. *

The ONE THING that I did not give up is my nightcap of bourbon before bedtime. 2, _OK, maybe sometimes 3_, ounces of a good bourbon. But I include that in my calorie intake. Bourbon is roughly 65 calories per ounce, so 4 ounces of bourbon = 260 calories, which is about the equivalent of an entire diet meal. 2 oz of bourbon is roughly 2 White Castle Hamburgers. So if I want my bedtime treat I have to watch my daytime consumption.

The REAL TEST is one that comes after I'm at 177# . . . and that will be to STAY AT THAT WEIGHT and that only comes with the lifestyle changes that I'm already making. Less fatty meats, more lean fish, smaller meals, continued exercise. Logically I will be able to increase my calories from under 1700 to roughly 2000, maybe closer to 2200? But if I want to get lean, improve my heart health, and keep it, then I can't sit on the couch with a can of SPAM and share it with the dogs as my evening snack.


----------



## Melensdad

Ate about 1200 calories yesterday.
Set a new AppleWatch workout record yesterday.
Set a new AppleWatch move record yesterday.
Set a new AppleWatch stand record yesterday.
Literally beat my old workout record by 30+ minutes, crushed my old move record by 30%

This morning I weight in 1 pound more than yesterday 

All I can say is that I better flush a 3 pound  later today or I may investigate a new scale because I don't think mine will survive hitting the ground after being thrown out a second story window.


----------



## m1west

Its not all about losing the weight, its re distributing it.


----------



## Melensdad

Very low motivation day yesterday.  I've been "closing my rings" on my AppleWatch/Apple Fitness app every day for the past 56 days.  Gave up yesterday.  I got in an outdoor walk in the morning, ran some errands with the lovely Mrs_Bob, but then when I got home I tried to do a 30 minute workout on the exercise bike.  Managed to do 6 minutes on the bike.  6 minutes???  Gave up.  

Went to a 2.5 hour fencing practice and beat surely teenagers with metal sticks, you'd think that alone would be motivating.  Nope.  Came home, ate some leftover Panda Express (which is NOT on my diet) and watched a movie.

About 9:30pm I was resigned to go to bed, break my workout streak.  Motivational pep talk from the family and I went down, finished out my workouts kept my streak going.  I've never taken a "rest day" for my muscles, but I've had some easier days and some more rigorous days.  

Got up this morning, 2 espresso shots and then 30 minutes on the rowing machine, pushing myself.  The problem is I'm actually out-powering the rowing machine.  It is already set on full resistance.  I have a new machine on order, been waiting over a week for delivery.  Hoping maybe later this week for the new machine?


----------



## Melensdad

183.8 pounds

I believe that I have earned the right to go to White Castle and get some burgers.

Apparently regular hitting of smart mouth and surly teens with 3' metal sticks is good for my fitness.  Its good to be coach!  Still looking to get down to 177# by Christmas.  But interim goal of 185# by mid-October seems to be pretty much an official achievement.

I still have high visceral fat levels around my organs, that is the health issue that I still have, it is apparently why I have a partial arterial blockage, the visceral fat is slowly decreasing.  The blockage won't decrease, but the visceral fat will decrease.  Beef has been dramatically reduced from my diet. Ditto pork. Replaced mostly by fish. Noodles are gone. Replaced by cauliflower or palm 'noodles' or Konjak noodles. Rice is pretty much eliminated. Drive thru windows replaced with a bowl of carrots, celery and sugar snap peas that accompany me in the car when I am out running errands.

I don't do "cheat days" on food but I will do a partial cheat meal if I had a low calorie day.  Last night I got home from high school fencing practice, the lovely Mrs_Bob had some BBQ polish sausage, cheesy bread sticks, etc.  Clearly not on my diet.  I was hungry.  Had a modest size piece of sausage and 1 piece of cheesy bread.  Calculating it out, probably still ended up under 1600 calories for the entire day.


----------



## Melensdad

Hovering between 184-186 pounds.

Got my new rowing machine on Thursday but didn't get it assembled until yesterday.  And also am dealing with a rheumatoid arthritis flare up, so I fave the machine, it is built, but my body is too sore to give it a real workout.  I tested it, ran one of the programs, but not for very long, mostly to see if everything is functioning.  The machine is, but my body not so much.

It is much smoother than the old one, the resistance is much more consistent thru the entire stroke, unlike the piston on my old machine.

A few days ago I started the "MY FIRST 5K" training program.  Mostly to mix up and increase the intensity of my treadmill workouts.  It is a 30 day program that starts alternating 50% walking & 50% jogging, gradually transitioning to 100% jogging.  But I'm skipping today due to the arthritis.  I was sore yesterday but managed 85 minutes of workout.


----------



## Melensdad

I really need to re-think "rest days" because my muscles are sore every day.  Shoulders and thighs.  I have closed my AppleWatch "rings" every day for 64 days in a row.  Sometimes just barely.  Sometimes I crush them. 

Started with the default settings.  Been slowly bumping them up.  For a nearly 62 year old with Rheumatoid Arthritis and an arterial blockage I think the settings are pretty good.  700 "move" calories, 60 "exercise" minutes and 14 "stand" hours are the current settings.  I occasionally do some limited standing Cardio exercises but not often. 

90% of my time is split pretty equally between:

exercise bike
treadmill 
rowing machine 
Toss in some outdoor 'hikes/walks' around the property & down the road (rural, hilly).  So all 3 equipment workouts, plus the walks, work my legs.  Rowing machine adds core and arms.  I keep barbells with the bike so I often ride while pumping iron, to work arms & legs. 

Should I stop "closing my rings" and add a rest day 1 day a week?

Should I skip the machines 1 or 2 days a week and toss in a day of "cardio" or "circuit" exercises?

I'm happy with my results, 184# on the scale today.  So not complaining about weight.  Waist is much smaller.  Clothes are now very loose, instead of being uncomfortably tight. 

BUT MY ARMS AND LEGS ARE SORE every morning when I rise.

ADVICE from anyone?  Am I just overdoing arms/legs and need to add something to the rotation?


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> I really need to re-think "rest days" because my muscles are sore every day.  Shoulders and thighs.  I have closed my AppleWatch "rings" every day for 64 days in a row.  Sometimes just barely.  Sometimes I crush them.
> 
> Started with the default settings.  Been slowly bumping them up.  For a nearly 62 year old with Rheumatoid Arthritis and an arterial blockage I think the settings are pretty good.  700 "move" calories, 60 "exercise" minutes and 14 "stand" hours are the current settings.  I occasionally do some limited standing Cardio exercises but not often.
> 
> 90% of my time is split pretty equally between:
> 
> exercise bike
> treadmill
> rowing machine
> Toss in some outdoor 'hikes/walks' around the property & down the road (rural, hilly).  So all 3 equipment workouts, plus the walks, work my legs.  Rowing machine adds core and arms.  I keep barbells with the bike so I often ride while pumping iron, to work arms & legs.
> 
> Should I stop "closing my rings" and add a rest day 1 day a week?
> 
> Should I skip the machines 1 or 2 days a week and toss in a day of "cardio" or "circuit" exercises?
> 
> I'm happy with my results, 184# on the scale today.  So not complaining about weight.  Waist is much smaller.  Clothes are now very loose, instead of being uncomfortably tight.
> 
> BUT MY ARMS AND LEGS ARE SORE every morning when I rise.
> 
> ADVICE from anyone?  Am I just overdoing arms/legs and need to add something to the rotation?


Scotch, single malt


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> Scotch, single malt


Uh no.   Obvious answer:   *Bourbon, Kentucky Straight*, preferably Bottled in Bond or stronger!


----------



## chowderman

your body is telling you - you're over doing it.
you could take one or two days rest, or alternate "heavy" workout days with lighter ones.
when - for whatever reasons - I've been off my exercise schedule, I'm stiff and achy/sore when re-starting.
but I find it better to "keep moving" however not as intensely.  just light(er) exercising to keep the muscles stretched out.

rowing machines are one of the more intense workouts - legs, arms, upper body . . . all in play at the same time.
I'd look at alternating the resistance on the machine for one day easy, next day harder, for example.

ps:  have you tried Maker's Mark No. 46?  it's become my fav for sipping...


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> Uh no.   Obvious answer:   *Bourbon, Kentucky Straight*, preferably Bottled in Bond or stronger!


Okay, to each their own.

Now, about the soreness and pain.
Don't stop and rest.
Worst thing you could do.

Two things to remember.

One) the pain tells you that your body is rebuilding. That pain is the result of residue from the process. So don't stop dong your excercises.
Two) YOU'RE OLD.  The pain will be there because your body's metabolism is not what it was when you were younger. The endorphins that used to reside and calm the hurt are not present in the quantity you had in your youth.  The pain tells your body to produce them and remove the waste products still residing in your muscles.

Because you are older, the pain will likely always be present to some degree.

Slow down a few days if you want but don't "rest" or you will lose some of the gains made.

I use isometrics when I need to "rest."  Much like stretching does, they will help with the soreness.


----------



## Melensdad

Today I painted (_using a Wagner power roller_) the fencing club walls.  I counted that as "cardio" exercise.  I also did a mild early morning workout, following instructions on a DVD.  Pretty much being a slacker as far as workouts go, but the painting easily met my exercise goal of 60 minutes. 

Actually took all morning to do the painting, and would have been longer but I had another club member moving tarps, chairs, doing trim, etc. 

As for the Scotch vs Bourbon thing, my dad was a Scotch drinker.  It just doesn't have the flavors I enjoy.  Bourbon and Rye both have what I like.  Honestly I'd like to find an 'alcohol free' version that actually tastes like a good Bourbon.  I don't need/desire the high, but I enjoy the flavor. 

Maker's 46 ... yes, I've had a few versions of that.  Makers is a fine 'wheated' bourbon, and a fine bourbon.  The 46 has a bit more flavor, which I like.  Yellowstone offered a limited edition Wheat based bourbon that is awesome.


Wednesday I go in for a Stress Test (treadmill type) and an ECG.  So I'll be sitting around waiting rooms all morning in the local hospital.  Oh joy.  And no coffee in the morning.  That will make me crabby too.


----------



## FrancSevin

Of the two times in life I have gotten drunk to the point of sick, it was with bourbon. For a very long time, I had trouble just tasting it.

That was 55 years ago.

I have since developed some acceptance of it. But not the cheap stuff.  Makers is decent.   I do drink it from time to time and enjoy a good Kentucky bourbon.
Rebel makes a "root beer" bourbon I like especially as a cooler in summer. 

As for Scotch, I like the "Glens" Glenfiddich being my single malt of choice.  JB and Johnny Walker Red suffice for medical purposes.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> . . . I have since developed some acceptance of it. But not the cheap stuff.  Makers is decent . . .


I'm blessed with a good connection to very fine bourbons, and not at inflated prices.

Most of my bourbons are in the rare & expensive range of the product line.  I have George T Stagg, Pappy Van Winkle, Beam Platinum, many of the Parker's offerings, about a dozen years of the O.F. Birthday editions, etc etc etc.  But I look at Makers Mark as the standard for which all should be compared.  At under $30/bottle MM is darn good.  If I pay $200 for a bottle it better be worth the price.

Met my goals for the day and got some rest too.  
No machines for me today.

Cardio only.

Curious to see how my muscles feel in the morning after a day when I closed my rings but didn't do, what I consider to be, a proper workout. This is the closest to a 'rest day' that I've taken in 65 days.

Skipped high school fencing practice!!!  A friend of mine covered for me.  One of the dogs was rushed into the vet today after a nasty squirrel bite to his face.  Lots of blood but very little actual injury.

Treadmill stress test tomorrow morning at the hospital followed by an ECG.


----------



## Melensdad

Still sitting at 185#

Hospital this morning for tests and imaging. I think I surprised the doctor on the treadmill stress test. He said my target heart rate was 136. It was not until he got me fast walking at 4.1 miles per hour at a 14% incline before my rate (barely) reached 136 and held stable there. He told the nurse he figured I would hit it at barely over 3mph and 10% incline.

I got no results today. Should hear something by the end of the week. Obviously I still have the blockage in my artery. Exercise doesn't make those go away.  

Came home and finished my workout time by doing another session of "My First 5K" running/walking plus I followed that up with a Cardio workout on a DVD.

Not pushing myself farther than meeting my rings today. No dumbbells. My arms do feel somewhat better today, but still mildly sore. Thighs got a workout, I feel those.


----------



## Melensdad

And I’m down below 183# this morning, even if just barely. First time I’ve at this weight in 20+ years!?!

FWIW I have a small glass of bourbon nearly every night. I’ve eaten White Castle 3 times in the past week. But I do count calories and try to balance my diet, roughly 50% carbs, 25% Protein and 25% healthy fat.  

So not much beef. Much more fish than I used to eat. I substitute out pasta and substitute in cauliflower and/or Konjac and/or heart of palm. Drive around with a Tupperware bowl that has cherry tomatoes, carrot sticks, celery, grapes and pea pods to keep me from going to the drive thru window for a Starbucks or an Arby’s. 

I am enjoying what I’m eating. So I believe this is sustainable as long as I continue to work out. When I hit my 177# goal I’ll probably take my diet up to about 2000/2100 calories and see how things work. Maybe reduce my exercise & move goals down 10%. Monitor things.  But I don't plan to sit in the easy chair with a can of SPAM and "share" it with the dogs while sitting idle watching the TV.

I plan for my White Castle treats by loading up on low calorie options earlier in the day, I only get 2 and, because I’m eating less food, 2 White Castle actually fill me up. The bourbon is also counted in my calories so I know before I pour it if I can drink 1, 2 or 3 fingers or NONE.


----------



## Melensdad

Morning weigh in is 180.9#  

Goal is 185# by October 18

Ultimate goal is 177# by Christmas

So I am ahead.  

This morning I made the decision to REDUCE my 'Exercise' goal from 60 min per day down to 50 minutes per day.  I actually average about 72 minutes.   Also reducing my 'Move' goal from 700 extra calories down to 650.   I have been averaging closer to 800.

Diet restrictions of 1700 calories per day will remain in place until I get down to my goal weight.  Target is roughly 50% carbs, 25% protein & 25% healthy fats.

I am looking for SUSTAINABILITY and honestly with my coaching schedule kicking into competition season it will be difficult to continue with the pace I am at.  I figure if I reduce the goals slightly then my averages will come down slightly.  But I was at these lower levels a month ago and was losing weight at that time.  Seems reasonable to back down a little bit at a time, see if the weight continues to come down.

But today is an early birthday dinner in Chicago, so probably not going to be happy when I step on the scale tomorrow for my weigh in.    Figure I'm ahead of schedule so I've earned a good dinner.


----------



## Melensdad

I calculate that my birthday dinner was somewhere in the range of 1500 calories.

Spanish Tapas meal.  So lots of small plates. 

Octopus, Squid, Shrimp, Lamp Chops, grilled Flank Steak, Duck breast on Duck Confit, various Spanish sausages, stuffed mushrooms and several things I can't remember but I know I ate. 

Plus a Spanish Manhattan cocktail_ (Sherry instead of Whiskey)_. 

I'm not a birthday cake lover so my daughter got me a Mango-Peach pie with a candle on top.

Figure I am going to pay for that meal with several days worth of exercise.  One of my birthday gifts included three news pairs of dumbbells, so I guess I better start on the workouts.


----------



## Melensdad

181.3# on the scale this morning.  Given the food orgy that I had at my Saturday evening birthday party, that slight weight gain seems pretty reasonable.  That single meal was quite literally larger than most days of consumption for me.  I was over-full and miserable for a couple hours afterwards . . . but in a good way 

Sore as hell with arthritis pain today but back on my diet and exercise routine.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> 181.3# on the scale this morning.  Given the food orgy that I had at my Saturday evening birthday party, that slight weight gain seems pretty reasonable.  That single meal was quite literally larger than most days of consumption for me.  I was over-full and miserable for a couple hours afterwards . . . but in a good way
> 
> Sore as hell with arthritis pain today but back on my diet and exercise routine.


You have more energy, no?

Keep in mind that because of the activity and exercise program, your body's metabolic rate is up. You are burning calories more efficiently and no longer storing them instead as fat.


----------



## Melensdad

Yes I have more energy and more stamina.


----------



## Melensdad

Been a tough week.  Started with over-eating on Saturday when we did an early celebration of my birthday.  That was followed by a major flare up of my arthritis which had me popping pain pills and barely moving.  Tonight was  a big meal, but it could have been worse and I think I am within my 1700 calorie per day intake limit.  Hovering around 182 pounds for the past several days.  Seems like I hit mini-stagnation points where I stay near a weight for 4 to 7 days and then all of a sudden I drop a pound or two and then stay there for another 4 to 7 days, and then drop another 1 or 2 pounds.  

i've also generally been more sore for the past couple of weeks.  I think much of it is arthritis pain.  But it limits my workouts.  

On the plus side I got a new rowing machine about 10 days ago and it is really kicking my butt. I had maxed out the old piston resistance rowing machine very early on in my use.  I'd row on that for 30 minutes and often would not break a sweat.  New machine has me beat up at 15 minutes and wringing wet in sweat in 20 minutes.  Much better workout.

I've also been doing the "My First 5K" training program on the treadmill.  It is an interval training program and has me RUNNING, which is something I had successfully avoided until recently.  

My pants are loose, went from the (barely) 3rd hole on my belt to the 5th hole while wearing size 36" blue jeans.  Clearly I need to downsize my jeans, also likely I will need a new belt soon.  My size large shirts are looking pretty loose on me too.  Might have to downsize.  This could be expensive if I need to buy new clothes.


----------



## Melensdad

Up at 5am, let the dogs out, weighed in at 181, took my blood pressure (121/78) heart rate 64bpm.  2 espresso shots and a little bit of news reading later I hopped on the exercise bike, set the resistance program to "hilly ride" and started a 30 minute workout.  1 minute into the start I increased the baseline resistance from 6 to 7, which also reset the slopes and peaks in the routine upward.  Feeling pretty good now, made breakfast for the baby and coffee for the lovely Mrs_Bob.  Still 15 minutes before I have to wake up the baby so there is calm and quiet in the house, for now.


----------



## FrancSevin

So now you feel younger, have a baby for which to care and energy like when you were just starting out.

A new job!

Wow!

You have a new long life of work, and being responsible, ahead of you.

Great!  I think


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> So now you feel younger, have a baby for which to care and energy like when you were just starting out.
> 
> A new job!
> 
> Wow!
> 
> You have a new long life of work, and being responsible, ahead of you.
> 
> Great!  I think


Fortunately the baby is part-time and the job hours and dates are based on my availability. So still mostly retired.


----------



## Melensdad

Lots of arthritis pain today.

Got up before 5.  Sore and achy.  Had some coffee and got on the rowing machine for a sweaty 20 minute workout.  

The lovely Mrs_Bob had physical therapy on her back scheduled so it was my task to take Kobe to daycare (1 hour drive each way), which is near his grandmothers house.  Got back home and pretty much had stiffened up and crawled out of the car.  Tramadol for the pain when I got home.  Another pill an hour later.  The drugs are taking the edge off the pain.  I still need to do another 30 minutes of workout to "close my ring" on the exercise circle for my AppleWatch.  I'm about 50% done with my "move" goal ring on the AppleWatch.

Weight is stuck right around 181 pounds, has been stuck here for a week.  And I don't really have the desire to follow my diet today.  I've been very good about keeping my calories in the 1700/day range, often well under that. Very very rarely going up to/over 1900 calories.  But, and I think it is because I'm both tired and sore, I just don't care about tracking calories today.  Still looking to get down to 177# by Christmas but frustrated that I am simply stuck at 181.  

I need to buy new pants.  Size 36 Wrangler blue jeans hang off me like clown pants and need a belt, snugged up tight, to hold them in place.  Looks like I need to make a trip to the local Tractor Supply to pick up a few smaller pairs of jeans.  Almost all of my shirts are men's size LARGE or, if dress shirts, 15.5" x 33.  They all seem to fit better, less tight around the body, a bit looser in the shoulders.  I have a handful of X-LARGE and a couple 16" x 33 shirts and those are just way too big.


----------



## Doc

You are doing great Bob.   Fantastic I'd say.   You are fighting through the obstacles and getter er done. 
Me on the other hand not so much.   My stomach was messed up with covid.  Weird.  I could not satisfy it.  I had to eat to try and that didn't work.  I had been down a few pounds but gained 8.   I've now lost 4 of those and feel like I'm getting back on track at least.   Exercise is so tough for me.   Treadmill or bike.   I have both right here but the sit more than get used.   I lift weights and like that more than the dreadmill.   I hope one day to be in 36 jeans.   I'm in 40 to 42 now.


----------



## Melensdad

Doc said:


> I hope one day to be in 36 jeans.   I'm in 40 to 42 now.


I was pushing hard on size 38 jeans.  I'm looking at buying 34 jeans.  36 are falling off.

But I found a few things that really helped me.  One was actually setting goals.  And telling people what my goals are for both weight and by date.  1 to 2 pounds a week is a reasonable weight loss that is sustainable, based on things I've found during research.

I picked goals and dates based on a loss of about 1.25 pounds a week for my phase 1 loss (August 1 to Oct 18) and then I picked a second goal of losing an addition 8 pounds in 10 weeks, which should be easier to achieve, but the "easy to lose" weight is the first part, as the body becomes leaner, and as muscles build, it is harder to continue to lose so rapidly. 

Using a lot of science technology to track my progress and that actually is motivating for me.  Not everyone is motivated by the same things, but it works for me.  I honestly don't think I could do it without  the tech. 

AppleWatch, Bello2 and Withings Cardio Scale plus a Withings Blood Pressure Cuff.  The BP cuff and the Bello2 are not "must have" items for my diet.  I use the Bello2 diet app and that keeps my food intake on progress, but the device itself is not something I'm actually sold on.  I have high BP so a BP cuff is something I have been using for years, it has become far more routine for me to use now.  Used to be maybe 1 or 2 times a month, now it is roughly 4-5 times a week.  I think it just helps remind me to lose weight because there is a STRONG correlation between high blood pressure and excess weight.

I've toyed with the idea of buying a Withings Sleep Monitor too.  I don't want to buy stuff and not use it, so I set a goal that I needed to get down to 195# before I would buy the Bello2 Body Fat Analyzer.  Sort of a reward to myself for making it that far.  I may do the same with the sleep monitor when I get to 177#.

So tech is a motivator for me.  I'm addicted to "closing the rings" on my AppleWatch.  I don't know why.


----------



## Melensdad

Stuck in between 181-182#

Looking at my body metrics it also appears my body fat percentage has leveled off.  So that may explain lack of continued weight loss.  My body fat % had been showing a definite trend line downward.  Now it is flat.  Same with weight, steady downward trend that, as of about 2.5 weeks ago, flattened out.  All this coincided with being a bit more lax with my diet and also with an increase in arthritis pain, which reduced my workouts a little too


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Stuck in between 181-182#
> 
> Looking at my body metrics it also appears my body fat percentage has leveled off.  So that may explain lack of continued weight loss.  My body fat % had been showing a definite trend line downward.  Now it is flat.  Same with weight, steady downward trend that, as of about 2.5 weeks ago, flattened out.  All this coincided with being a bit more lax with my diet and also with an increase in arthritis pain, which reduced my workouts a little too


how tall are you?


----------



## Melensdad

The gods of the Apple "rings" were doomed to eventually be disappointed in my mere mortal soul. 2 days in a row and I didn't "close my rings" on my apple watch. I had a streak of 75 days in a row, broken, unexpectedly.

Saturday we took the 2 year old foster son to Hesston Steam Museum to ride the steam trains. Then late lunch in New Buffalo, Michigan. Great time until is spewed vomit on the restaurant table. 

Nearest Walgreens for some Ibuprofen because he felt warm, and stopped into a Midwest Express clinic 2 minutes before they closed. They couldn't treat him but agreed to take his temp, 103.5!!!

Off to the Hospital in Michigan City, which had 20 people in a packed waiting room . . . off to the Franciscan Urgent Care in Chesterton _(inching our way, county by county, closer to home) _. . . there until 10:30pm but happy to report he was released and is recovering. Positive for RSV.

Got home at 11:30pm. I needed 20 minutes and 150 calories to "close the rings" but there was no way, getting him settled in, that I was going to accomplish that. He got settled into bed, I hit the pillow at 11:58pm, rings NOT closed.

Sunday, up too late to exercise, before scrambling to take care of the baby. Out the door at 8:45am, drove hours to Purdue to coach the Fencing Club, back home 5:30pm, when I took over for my wife, who, at that point was exhausted.

Baby settled in before 8pm, but I still had plenty around the house to do. Just about 10:30pm I poured a short glass of a tasty bourbon. Then started defrosting chicken and getting ready to make a batch of chicken soup in the crock pot. Cleaned up the kitchen, then bed.

Up at 6am, weight 181.0 on the scale and then the chaos started almost immediately with the baby having a fever + bloody nose. 

Now 8:15 and I'm going try to get in 30 minutes of some sort of exercise. Try to start a new streak of "closing my rings" again and getting back onto my routine. 






m1west said:


> how tall are you?


6'


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> 6'


That puts you BMI just under 25 at 24.8.

Good!


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> That puts you BMI just under 25 at 24.8.
> 
> Good!


Yes, 25 is considered "overweight" while 24 is the high range of "healthy" weight.

"Healthy" weight range is 140# (BMI 19) to 180# (BMI 24) for 6' tall men.

My goal is roughly 175-177 (BMI 23)

Although the entire BMI scale is somewhat of a guesswork scale as fat weighs less than muscle so if 2 people of the same height are next to each other, a chubby one can have a lower BMI than than one with muscles.

Generally Body Fat is considered the more accurate way to gauge health but it is more difficult to measure.


----------



## m1west

6'@180 pounds is a good weight. Just firm up. Im 5'-9" @ 200 with a 34 waist pants but I'm really 33, I could get into 32 with a little work. Your chart says I am obese.
I go by how I feel and how my clothes fit.


----------



## FrancSevin

All I know is I have been under tall for several years now.  Just got tall enough for my weight last summer. I have been 195 to 210 for a decade.

Delta COVID helped by putting me at 174 lbs when I recovered.

Currently between 184 and 190 lbs. However, my muscle mass has improved this summer with all the physical work I have been doing.  The last time my biceps were this large was back when I was a firefighter in the 70's.

I'm 6' 2" on a good day. So, I am bouncing back and forth on the border.


----------



## Melensdad

Unseasonably warm here today, put on a pair of casual shorts that I have not been able to fit into for quite a while.  And they were a little bit loose!  WOW.  That is a good sign.  




m1west said:


> Your chart says I am obese.


This is one of the problems with the Body Mass Index

Everyone kinda knows it is not great, but it is still the most commonly used system.  Pretty much everything else is harder to calculate or measure, so the BMI seems to rule, despite its faults.


----------



## Melensdad

Going to stop at Tractor Supply today and pick up a new pair of blue jeans.  Hopefully.  At least I am going to go and try on a pair of Size 34 jeans.  If they fit I'm buying them. 

Might have to buy a new gun belt too.  But I'm starting with the jeans. 

I'm also looking for my next exercise related purchase.  Probably going to ask for something that will help me exercise as a Christmas gift.  As I said, I'm motivated by tech, but I'm also motivated by rewarding myself.   Space is an issue and I've been toying with the idea of getting a folding weight bench for work with dumb bells.  And getting some heavier dumb bells.

But then I stumbled upon 2 different things.  One is a folding bench, with also has a cable system build into it so it eliminates the need to buy more dumb bells but lets me work with the dumb bells I already own.  Easily would fit under the desk or in a corner.  The other is a standing pulley system, also folds and would fit into a corner, probably not under my desk.   But I've got a spot to put either of these, just trying to figure out if one is more appealing than the other for me. 

THIS Folding Bench, pulley system:




__





						Loading…
					





					www.amazon.com
				




OR THIS, Standing pulley system:




__





						Loading…
					





					www.amazon.com
				





So from the photo below, you can see why I say space is an issue and I am limiting my searching to FOLDING equipment.   It looks like the patio door is blocked and the space is tight.  But the treadmill deck lifts up and locks vertically and the rowing machine seat track does the same, so it is easy to get to the door, but it is probably the door we use the least in our home.  We almost never use that patio, so the equipment is typically left in the down/ready position.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> Going to stop at Tractor Supply today and pick up a new pair of blue jeans.  Hopefully.  At least I am going to go and try on a pair of Size 34 jeans.  If they fit I'm buying them.
> 
> Might have to buy a new gun belt too.  But I'm starting with the jeans.
> 
> I'm also looking for my next exercise related purchase.  Probably going to ask for something that will help me exercise as a Christmas gift.  As I said, I'm motivated by tech, but I'm also motivated by rewarding myself.   Space is an issue and I've been toying with the idea of getting a folding weight bench for work with dumb bells.  And getting some heavier dumb bells.
> 
> But then I stumbled upon 2 different things.  One is a folding bench, with also has a cable system build into it so it eliminates the need to buy more dumb bells but lets me work with the dumb bells I already own.  Easily would fit under the desk or in a corner.  The other is a standing pulley system, also folds and would fit into a corner, probably not under my desk.   But I've got a spot to put either of these, just trying to figure out if one is more appealing than the other for me.
> 
> THIS Folding Bench, pulley system:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B099Y2BHTF/?coliid=I3LUWEC6LO61KG&colid=1O11PXM887KZX&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> 
> 
> OR THIS, Standing pulley system:
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08ZGSFQF1/?coliid=I3CJR0UZPK6ALU&colid=1O11PXM887KZX&psc=1&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So from the photo below, you can see why I say space is an issue and I am limiting my searching to FOLDING equipment.   It looks like the patio door is blocked and the space is tight.  But the treadmill deck lifts up and locks vertically and the rowing machine seat track does the same, so it is easy to get to the door, but it is probably the door we use the least in our home.  We almost never use that patio, so the equipment is typically left in the down/ready position.
> 
> View attachment 156505


I do my whole workout with a chair and free weight dumbbells.


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> I do my whole workout with a chair and free weight dumbbells.


I’m surprised at how expensive weights are to purchase.  Although they seem to be traded pretty cheap on CL and FB Marketplace. 

But also they don’t really motivate me.  I know guys who love lifting weights and swear by them, just not my idea of fun.  Also with the arthritis having eaten away the cartilage in my wrists, pain can be an issue too. Some have recommended I look at resistance band or cable systems.

Tried on, and bought SLIM FIT Wrangler jeans today in waist size 34.  And I didn’t have to suck on my gut to get them on!  Still have a little more weight to lose but I can’t imagine needing pants smaller than size 34.


----------



## m1west

Arthritis does put a damper on things, I like the free weights because they build balance along with the strength. For you a machine or bands may be better like you said. And with light resistance and high reps to failure. Congratulations on the new pants size, its a motivator for sure.


----------



## FrancSevin

Melensdad said:


> I’m surprised at how expensive weights are to purchase.  Although they seem to be traded pretty cheap on CL and FB Marketplace.
> 
> But also they don’t really motivate me.  I know guys who love lifting weights and swear by them, just not my idea of fun.  Also with the arthritis having eaten away the cartilage in my wrists, pain can be an issue too. Some have recommended I look at resistance band or cable systems.
> 
> Tried on, and bought SLIM FIT Wrangler jeans today in waist size 34.  And I didn’t have to suck on my gut to get them on!  Still have a little more weight to lose but I can’t imagine needing pants smaller than size 34.


Indulge a case f COVID.  You'll get there.


----------



## Gary O'

Melensdad said:


> I’m surprised at how expensive weights are to purchase. Although they seem to be traded pretty cheap on CL and FB Marketplace.
> 
> But also they don’t really motivate me. I know guys who love lifting weights and swear by them, just not my idea of fun.


Yeah

My 'free weights'






I enjoy swinging things like mauls and sledges
Keeps me loose







​​​looking to get healthier and more fit?​
NO
I'M at 201 lbs
and, at 73, can still do most anything

looking for an elixir to get younger


----------



## Melensdad

Gary O' said:


> looking to get healthier and more fit?​
> NO
> I'M at 201 lbs
> and, at 73, can still do most anything
> 
> looking for an elixir to get younger


Oh I wish I could swing a maul.

Just turned 62.  181/182 pounds.  But one clogged artery in my heart.  Diagnosed with Rheumatoid Arthritis at age 24.  Autoimmune disease and immunosuppressed, with high blood pressure as a bonus.  Even at 200# I 'looked' fairly fit.  Five days a week I coach Olympic style Saber fencing at a private club, a high school and a university.  So people assume I'm healthy.  Apparently under my skin I'm a total mess.

Diet and exercise won't unclog that artery in my heart.  But it will make my heart stronger, losing weight might reduce my blood pressure and low impact exercises don't injure my joints but increase my overall health and endurance.  I can chase a 16 year old down a fencing strip with a 3' saber in my hand and whack him at will, but I get winded carrying our 2.5 year old foster son up the stairs.


----------



## Melensdad

Really been screwed up at my home lately.

Our part time 2.5 year old foster son has been with us for 3 straight weeks, and sick.  In and out of the doctor's office.  We love him but it also messes up my routine, my eating healthy and the stress around the house.

Because he is & has been sick, the lovely Mrs_Bob is sleeping in another room with him so I get sleep, but she is over-tired.  We switch off caring for him.  My morning workout routine is in shambles.  Sometimes I close my rings by running up the stairs with medicine, supplement, or a sippy cup of juice, but rarely have I gotten in my full serious workouts.  Been bouncing between 180/183# while he has been back with us, which is up from the 178/179# range I worked my way down to.

Changed that this morning.  Closed my exercise ring before 7am.  With real exercise.  Screwed up and did a video cardio workout before getting on the rowing machine, I was so winded that I cut the rowing short by a few minutes, took a little recovery time and then finished on the treadmill with a fast-walk pace of 3.5mph. 

Determined to make progress.

Not making excuses but it is really easy to understand how we all slack off, lose track, and get sidelined by 'life' while trying to get into shape so that we can actually get healthy enough to live longer. 

I had a 177# goal set to hit by Christmas.  That is still doable, but I don't think it is good enough.  Thinking I need to drop lower.  Maybe closer to 170#.

BMI is right about 24.8 now, which puts me at the very top edge of healthy weight but a BMI of 25 is "over weight" so there is a razor thin line between where I am and what is over weight.

Using a new goal of 170#, it puts me over weight on the Robinson and Miller charts, but within the healthy weight range on the Hamwi and Devine scales and closer to the mid-range of the BMI scale.  12# loss from now to Christmas might be too aggressive, given the holiday seasons, so I'm going to say 170# Jan 24 (_just happens to be the lovely Mrs_Bob's birthday so an easy date to remember_). 






https://www.calculator.net/ideal-weight-calculator.html


----------



## Melensdad

JUST CURIOUS … anyone use resistance bands in addition to weights? Instead of weights? 

My wife has some. So there is no cost to use them, they are just hanging there doing nothing since she doesn't use them.  

I just keep seeing resistance band training videos, advertisements, wonder if they work for muscle building and toning.  I know that physical therapists use them for rehabilitation/


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> JUST CURIOUS … anyone use resistance bands in addition to weights? Instead of weights?
> 
> My wife has some. So there is no cost to use them, they are just hanging there doing nothing since she doesn't use them.
> 
> I just keep seeing resistance band training videos, advertisements, wonder if they work for muscle building and toning.  I know that physical therapists use them for rehabilitation/


they will work, low impact. Bands or cable weight systems can actually build a longer muscle, which is stronger, think monkey strength


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> they will work, low impact. Bands or cable weight systems can actually build a longer muscle, which is stronger, think monkey strength


I think I'll be giving them a try.  She has 3 of them.  The pink one is very light weight, obviously not much more resistance than a rubber band.  The sky blue one is maybe double that, but still not offering much.  But the grey one, I like that one.  It offers a good bit of pull when I stretched it.  

Played a bit with the grey one earlier today, not sure I was actually doing much, but I got some muscle soreness after about 15 minutes so I think I accidentally worked out with it.  I'll be exploring some workouts for bands and see what happens.


----------



## Melensdad

Just in case someone wants to send me a birthday gift, follow the link to artificial intelligence enhanced computerized rubber bands. 









						HYGEAR - The future of smart fitness is here
					

GEAR 1 uses smart sensors to detect biometrics like resistance, reps, calories burned and more to give you real-time feedback and customized workout routines.




					hygearfit.com
				




The logic is sound.  It’s actually innovative.  For people like me, who are motivated by watching progress across data tables and graphs, it’s a nifty idea. 

I’m aware of subscription based ‘smart’ dumbbells that allow the dumbbells to connect to your smartphone/tablet and interface with a trainer. 

So many devices, especially higher end exercise equipment, are becoming subscription based.  A Peloton exer-bike is basically a bike with an iPad glued on.  The magic is not the bike, the magic is that it makes you pay a monthly fee to get motivation.  There are plenty of others, rowing machines are doing this, as are treadmills.  But dumbbells?  I refuse to buy equipment that requires a monthly subscription fee to actually work.

At least the computer enhanced rubber bands in the link above work with a stand alone ‘app’ so there is no monthly fee.


----------



## Melensdad

Amazon delivered the resistance band wall clips yesterday evening.  Got them installed.  Today I started on the treadmill and then started messing with the resistance bands.  My arms feel like jello now.

Also . . .





https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...g-exercise-band-maker-over-eye-injury-n440606


----------



## Melensdad

Oh crap who thought resistance bands were a good idea?   

My upper body feels like I got run over by a stampeding herd of cattle. What the actual **** did I do to myself? It was only a 10 minute session. Clearly a 10 minute session is about 8 minutes too long. I have pain in muscles I didn’t know existed.  

Did they use these to torture prisoners and peasants in dungeons in the Middle Ages?


----------



## Melensdad

I have been using “resistance bands” for workouts yesterday and today.  Sometimes I use the lovely Mrs_Bob’s flat therapy style resistance bands.  Sometimes I use tubular bands from Amazon.  

Both were designed by the devil himself.  These things are evil.  10 minutes at a time is all I can do.  And then I am in pain in places that I didn’t know existed on my body.

Absolutely brutal.  

I have a wall chart that tells me the muscles that I am working.  Right now my right butt cheek is in pain.  So I can officially say theses bands are a pain in the ass.

I used to think that weight training was how you build muscles.  Honestly I think the freakin' rubber bands are seriously good, resistance increases throughout the pull range and requires control during the release range.


----------



## chowderman

stretching bands involve every single muscle used to move the body in the stretching direction....
much different that dead weight exercises on a bench/floor/ etc.


----------



## FrancSevin

Reid had no trouble abusing the levers of power, but a rubber band took him out? 
Hilarious.


----------



## Melensdad

chowderman said:


> stretching bands involve every single muscle used to move the body in the stretching direction....
> much different that dead weight exercises on a bench/floor/ etc.


YES!!! 

I was using dumbbells.

Tried using the flat style for my arms while speed walking on the treadmill and thought they were too easy. 

Round tube bands connected to the wall hooks let me put real force into the workouts.  Much harder than using dumbbells for workouts.  Also seems like the progressive resistance is easier on my arthritic joints.

But it is like a 10 minute rubber band sessions ends with 30 minutes of bitching & complaining followed by 12 hours of muscle pain.  

I'm supposed to drive 90 minutes south to Purdue University to coach their fencing practice tonight and I'm too sore to get off the couch.  I did a 10 minute session this morning.  Then another 10 minute session about an hour ago. 

I've also been doing interval run/walk training for a 5K run and that is much easier on my body than these damn rubber bands.  But I have to think this pain will eventually pay off.  As I've lost weight my arms and upper chest now look skinny.  I doubt I lost strength, but I have lost mass.  I want to build the upper body/shoulders and arms a little bit, not muscle bound, but better toned with a bit more strength.


----------



## Melensdad

FrancSevin said:


> Reid had no trouble abusing the levers of power, but a rubber band took him out?
> Hilarious.


YUP


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> YES!!!
> 
> I was using dumbbells.
> 
> Tried using the flat style for my arms while speed walking on the treadmill and thought they were too easy.
> 
> Round tube bands connected to the wall hooks let me put real force into the workouts.  Much harder than using dumbbells for workouts.  Also seems like the progressive resistance is easier on my arthritic joints.
> 
> But it is like a 10 minute rubber band sessions ends with 30 minutes of bitching & complaining followed by 12 hours of muscle pain.
> 
> I'm supposed to drive 90 minutes south to Purdue University to coach their fencing practice tonight and I'm too sore to get off the couch.  I did a 10 minute session this morning.  Then another 10 minute session about an hour ago.
> 
> I've also been doing interval run/walk training for a 5K run and that is much easier on my body than these damn rubber bands.  But I have to think this pain will eventually pay off.  As I've lost weight my arms and upper chest now look skinny.  I doubt I lost strength, but I have lost mass.  I want to build the upper body/shoulders and arms a little bit, not muscle bound, but better toned with a bit more strength.


Pain is weakness leaving your body


----------



## FrancSevin

m1west said:


> Pain is weakness leaving your body



My right upper arm and shoulder have been in constant pain since Crumpy pushed me off the  flat-bed trailer.

That was four or five months ago.

How long does it take for the "weakness" to leave???


----------



## m1west

FrancSevin said:


> My right upper arm and shoulder have been in constant pain since Crumpy pushed me off the  flat-bed trailer.
> 
> That was four or five months ago.
> 
> How long does it take for the "weakness" to leave???


apparently more than 5 months, notice Crumpy's shoulder doesn't hurt.


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I have weights, yoga bands, and resistance bands.  I use them all.  They are all good and seem to hit different muscles.  I'm still recovering from some resistance band leg exercises I did the other day.   At the end of the day, do whatever you can and keep moving while watching what you eat.


----------



## Melensdad

XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq said:


> I have weights, yoga bands, and resistance bands.  I use them all.  They are all good and seem to hit different muscles.  I'm still recovering from some resistance band leg exercises I did the other day.   At the end of the day, do whatever you can and keep moving while watching what you eat.


I think the key for all of this is find what works and do that.

Balance of DIET and EXERCISE.  Eat LESS and move MORE.

Diet has been dramatically altered and I'm eating much healthier, but also eating foods that I have no issues to continue eating.  I don't really miss SPAM or Corned Beef Hash, but I would eat them if I went out for a breakfast.  
One thing to eat them 3-5 days a week, quite another to eat them once or twice a month.  I get cravings for White Castle hamburgers, pretty much figured out that I can eat them on Thursday evening.  I leave the house about 2:45 to head to one of the high schools for practice.  Leave that practice at 5:45pm to get to another practice by 6:30.  There is a White Castle in my path.  I hit the drive thru, get 2 or 3 burgers (140 calories each) and proceed to the club for the beginner class lesson.  Not home until 9pm.  

So I may not be eating "healthy" 100% of the time, but I satisfy my craving, don't over-do it.  MOST meals are plant based.  MOST protein I eat is fish.  Lots of cauliflower, I use that as a noodle substitute.  Low calorie and semi-flavorless, so I can make something like Hamburger Helper, but remove the noodles and substitute in cauliflower to give some bulk.  Cuts the calories by roughly 1/2.  Change out the hamburger for ground turkey and cuts the calories even more.  Spices often adjusted up a bit.

I alternate between the treadmill, exercise bike & rowing machine.  Just over the past few days added in the devil's rubber bands.  I also have dumbbells too, 4# up through 15#.  So light weights.  I use them sometimes while speed walking on the treadmill.  But not while jogging.  I use some lighter dumbbells _(4#, 5#, 6# & 8#) _while on the exercise bike during some of the workouts too.

MOSTLY what works for me is my AppleWatch and my AppleHealth App.  I know it seems dumb.  But I love checking all the metrics.  

For whatever it is worth, stepped on the scale and I was 179.2# this morning.  Goal is 177# by Christmas.  I'm stuck at a plateau of 179/180.  But feeling very good about my metrics.  I'm 1 good poop away from breaking into the 178 range.


----------



## Melensdad

I want a double cheeseburger.  Not just any double cheeseburger.  A local chain, called Schoops.  They make an amazing double cheeseburger.  Always fresh made.  Crispy smash burger edges.  With ketchup, mustard, relish and 2x onions.  Please.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> I want a double cheeseburger.  Not just any double cheeseburger.  A local chain, called Schoops.  They make an amazing double cheeseburger.  Always fresh made.  Crispy smash burger edges.  With ketchup, mustard, relish and 2x onions.  Please.


 do it, just not everyday


----------



## Melensdad

I didn't do it.  I opted for a bourbon instead.

Bourbon has the same calories as a banana.

Choose wisely.  But perhaps our Friday night dinner will be Schoops Hamburgers?


BTW, here is my workout space in the basement.

Nautilus U616 exercise bike
Horizon 7.0 treadmill
Fitness Reality 4000MR rowing machine
_YES, I do have to lift the rowing machine's seat rail to open the door to exit out to the patio. _

Dumbbells are various brands.  Pairs of 15, 10, 8, 6, 5, 4 pound weights.

On the opposite wall, at the entry to the basement family room, are 3 "Bob & Brad" brand wall anchors for resistance bands.  1 mounted high, 2nd at chest level, 3rd about 6" above the floor.  $32 for plastic bits + 6 wood screws.  Over priced.  But designed very nicely, works will all types of bands.  Bands can be locked into the wall anchors, or allowed to slide, etc.   Rated for 800# of pull strength.

Resistance bands are a cheap set of "Pilates bands" from Amazon, that included a Bar, a door anchor (not in the photo) and a set of hand grips/foot holds.  Pilates bands look to be identical to power lifting resistance bands, but cost less, I dunno why.  20#, 30# and 40# bands were included in the set.

The poster set on the wall was $5.95.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> I want a double cheeseburger.  Not just any double cheeseburger.  A local chain, called Schoops.  They make an amazing double cheeseburger.  Always fresh made.  Crispy smash burger edges.  With ketchup, mustard, relish and 2x onions.  Please.


My eating habits are different than most. I eat no breakfast, 10-11 am my main meal is anything I want. Around 6 pm, granola with blueberries. Been working for me many years.


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> My eating habits are different than most. I eat no breakfast, 10-11 am my main meal is anything I want. Around 6 pm, granola with blueberries. Been working for me many years.


I tend to have coffee in the early morning. 5:30-6am

Work out, watch the news, etc.  Then around 10am I'll eat breakfast.  Typically fairly low calorie. 

1 to 2pm I will likely have protein based lunch, varies by day.  Some days I have 2 fencing practices so I want to eat big.  Other days I only go in the evening so I hold off and eat dinner, before 6pm.  I try for a lower calorie dinner most days.  So lunch is often my biggest meal.


----------



## Melensdad

177.2# on the scale today.

My goal was to get to 177# by *Christ**mas* of this year. So I hit my *Christ**mas* goal 6 weeks early.  

Looking to be in the 160-165# weight range as my ultimate goal range, that goal is Jan 24. That is NOT really a set weight goal. It is more of a target range but may be modified because I want to add some muscle mass to my upper body, want to eliminate the little bit of belly fat I still have, and want to reduce my visceral fat to healthy levels (_currently still measuring in the HIGH Visceral Fat range_).  

As muscle mass weighs more than fat mass, the ultimate goal weight is flexible, I'd probably be happy at 170# if the bulk was in the right places on my body. So we shall see what we shall see as I progress down from here and work harder at muscle building.


----------



## Melensdad

Still holding steady round 177#, fluctuating between 177-178 pounds.  One seriously large poop would probably take me below 177  

But the pattern seems to be the same.  I hit a new low weight, stick at that weight for 4 to 10 days, then drop down another couple of pounds.  Not sure how that works, but it seems to be like going down a flight of steps.  Rather than a long slow hillside, I go down in steps.

My wife says my chest/upper body/shoulders look thin.  Too thin.  As in weak and thin.  

Been using dumbbells since I started this 3 months ago but lately I've switched mainly to latex resistance bands and am actually loving those workouts.  It is amazing that 15 minutes of pulling on fancy rubber bands can beat up a body but damn it sure does.  I am constantly amazed that using my arms and pulling on rubber bands attached to the wall can make my lower back and butt muscles strain... but it does!  Posters on my wall give me suggested exercise to work various muscle groups.  Most of my focus has been on my "core" to try to get rid of what is left of my belly fat.  But lately I'm adding in upper back/upper body/shoulder exercises too.  

So now, in addition to a bit more weight loss, I'm trying to build up muscles in my shoulders/chest area.  Just because I don't want to look like a frail old man.  No desire to be the next Jack Lalanne.  Just don't want to look frail.  And looking in the mirror, especially in loose fitting shirts, I've got to admit that my upper body is pretty weak looking.


----------



## Melensdad

New low weight.

And woke up sore today. Maybe overdid the resistance bands yesterday. My treadmill workout yesterday was also killer.  

Got a feeling that it will be a struggle to close my rings today.


----------



## Melensdad

Less than 1000 calories of food today.  So I can drink 2 cocktails tonight 

Boulevardier cocktail:  220 calories.  Each.  2x. 
Bourbon 1oz
Sweet Vermouth 3/4 oz
Campari. 3/4oz
Orange Bitters 3 dashes

And even with 2, I’m still under my maximum calorie allowance.


----------



## Melensdad

Seriously enjoying my fitness band workouts but don't really understand what is happening to my body, how much of a workout I'm actually getting and so I am looking hard at the connected/smart resistance bands.

These 2 below are the type I am using.  There is a 3rd band, which is a loop style.  It actually seems good but I've never used that type.  Staffr is the brand.  From Germany.  Also looks good.

*Hygea**r:*

Does NOT communicate to Apple Health app, or any other app that I can find.
Costs $249, which includes 1 year subscription to their app.
$199 per year subscription after 1st year!!!
Adjustable tension is very nice feature.









						HYGEAR - The future of smart fitness is here
					

GEAR 1 uses smart sensors to detect biometrics like resistance, reps, calories burned and more to give you real-time feedback and customized workout routines.




					hygearfit.com
				




*LIT AXIS:*

DOES communicate with Apple Health app
Costs $199 and includes 90 days subscription to their app.
$79 per year subscription after 90 day period.
Includes only 2 band weights.
https://www.litmethod.com/
Pretty much ruled out the *Hygear*.   In reality you are paying for the functionality of the app with these things, not the actual latex band.  The fact that people who reviewed Hygear complain about the lack of interconnectivity between other popular apps is actually a big deal for me.  In fact it is a deal breaker.  I'm all about the tech.  The metrics and the reporting are what motivates me.  YMMV.  But for me that alone is the deal breaker.  The big advantage of the Hygear is the adjustable tension design, I think that is great.

*STAFFR*, looks good, but I've never used that type of band.  So I'm passing on it for now.

*LIT AXIS*, looks like it wins by default? I'm not 100% sold on it. I wish it was more like the design of the Hygear, with the adjustable tension. Or perhaps had more than 2 bands. $79 per year seems expensive but honestly after year 1 it might not be needed at all. I look at the subscription as a teaching system. If the subscription teaches me how to use the bands and I actually learn it, it will be worth the 1 year cost. After that I can decide. But I love the tech of it, and the fact that it works with the other health apps. About 90% sure I will ask for this as a Christmas gift from my family.


----------



## Melensdad

Switching gears on my weight loss.

I'm hovering about 177# right now.  Ideal Weight Calculator puts me in, or near a healthy weight.  Inside the upper range for the BMI index.  Puts me on the edge of the of the Hamwi weight scale.  But still higher than Robinson, Miller and Devine scales.





My shoulders and my chest are skinny.

Resetting my bottom end target weight to 170, up 10# from my prior goal of 160.  Resetting my calorie intake to 1850 calories per day.  The Bello2 App is saying I will gain weight at 1850 calories per day.  I need to gain some muscle.  Still need to lose visceral fat around my organs.  Carb intake goal 45%, Protein intake goal 30% and Fat intake goal 25%.

Refocusing my exercises on building chest and upper arms.  More upper body resistance bands workouts, more rowing machine workouts.  Less time on the exercise bike since it primarily works legs.  Probably going to stick with the treadmill because I enjoy it and am training for a 5K run.


----------



## Melensdad

Finally broke through my 177-178 plateau.  Been stuck in the 177 range since the end of October.

175.7# this morning. My new record low.

Muscle mass seems to be stabilizing and trending FLAT for the past 7-10 days.  I don't really want to lose any more muscle.  

Fat mass seems to still be dropping on the trend line.  There is still more fat to go.  

So maybe my new, slightly higher calorie, slightly higher protein diet is, combined with more weight training _(resistance bands) _is actually starting to take effect?  Converting fat weight to muscle weight and staying at this weight would be fine with me.  But I really still need to get rid of some of the belly fat, and, I now need to build more muscle in the shoulders, upper body, upper arms.

In an effort to build muscle I picked up a "Total Flex L" resistance band workout bench. It has 9 integrated resistance bands built into the bench.

PROS:

small, easily foldable, fits under a desk or other out of the way space, great for apartments, small homes
supposedly 50 different workouts, I've not found all of those yet
3 bands for each arm, which can be combined for greater resistance
3 combinable bands for leg workouts
very easy to adjust from position to position
can be used as a dumb bell and exercise bench
resistance bands are replaceable, heavier bands are available
CONS:

cheap feel to components
hand grips are small and cheap
ankle straps barely fit around my skinny ankles (_maybe designed for women's ankles?_)
I picked this up LIGHTLY USED from FB Marketplace, paid $225. Manufacturer sells it now for $429 for the base model and $579 for the deluxe model with head rest, leg developer & 3 additional bands. The unit I have is the deluxe model. When I checked, Amazon also sold this, but at higher prices.

Not worth the $579, but easily worth the $225 I paid, clearly designed for people who like resistance band workouts. Do I like it? YES. I am getting a good workout and like most things about it. 

_Is it for serious weight lifters? Oh hell no!  This is one of those "As Seen On TV" type things.  But the bench is solid.  And it adjusts from flat to incline to seat and can have the resistance bands behind your shoulders, under your knees, near the floor, etc etc etc to work various muscle groups._​
It gives me a bench, which I have been lacking, for dumb bell work outs. I love that it tucks away into a small space. Fully folded it is about 9" thick but about 28" by 28" and has a carry handle. And it folds fast and easy.

I will be adding new hand grips and new ankle straps. Larger handgrips for comfort. Larger ankle straps so I can actually use the leg resistance. Spamazon has hundreds of choices of hand grips and ankle straps.


----------



## Melensdad

I’m in PAIN

SO MUCH PAIN

Pretty sure I overdid the workouts yesterday.  My downfall was the 9pm band machine followed by wall anchor bands.  Both of those followed treadmill and dumb bell workouts. So for some reason I decided to, not only have a late session, but a long session.  Felt good.  Well it felt good right up to the time I woke up and tried to move.


----------



## Melensdad

I literally gained 5 pounds over the past 48 hours.

But I'm not complaining.


----------



## Melensdad

Weighted in at 180.0# today.  

Down from the past few days but more than I weighed a week ago.  

The days leading up to the holiday, and the days following it, all had interrupted time, making my workouts harder to fit in, they also included a lot more food.  We still have 2 extra people in the house and the refrigerator still has pies, ham, turkey and side dishes leftover.  But it is all dwindling down a bit each day. 

Seems like I've lost some of my motivation.  

Outwardly I do look better, clearly trim and slim.  But my visceral fat is still naggingly high despite some progress and my blood pressure has not sustained a downward trend, if anything it is flat and still requires meds.  That is what started the journey to better health so while I've lost roughly 30# and fit comfortably into Wrangler 34" waist "slim cut" blue jeans, I still have more work to do.


----------



## Melensdad

I'm sore. Rheumatoid Arthritis and probably some exercise pain too.

But today is day 3 of me NOT working out. Sticking with the dieting. But not hitting my Exercise or Movement goals. 

I'm 62 and was diagnosed with RA at age 24. So been living with this for almost 40 years. My meds are no longer working well enough, doctors are making some changes. But living on Tramadol daily and occasionally some Hydrocodone until the new meds are approved by the insurance company.

I've lost my Thanksgiving tonnage and back to hovering in the 176-177# weight range so I'm happy with that. I'd just like to work on building up muscle now but too sore to try.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> I'm sore. Rheumatoid Arthritis and probably some exercise pain too.
> 
> But today is day 3 of me NOT working out. Sticking with the dieting. But not hitting my Exercise or Movement goals.
> 
> I'm 62 and was diagnosed with RA at age 24. So been living with this for almost 40 years. My meds are no longer working well enough, doctors are making some changes. But living on Tramadol daily and occasionally some Hydrocodone until the new meds are approved by the insurance company.
> 
> I've lost my Thanksgiving tonnage and back to hovering in the 176-177# weight range so I'm happy with that. I'd just like to work on building up muscle now but too sore to try.


A few days or a couple weeks on layoff won't hurt you, just don't go are than a month or so or you will start all over with the pain.


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> A few days or a couple weeks on layoff won't hurt you, just don't go are than a month or so or you will start all over with the pain.


I'm in a bit better shape today.  Did a half hour on the treadmill.  No weights or resistance bands today, at least not yet.  

I'm supposed to coach at Purdue University tonight.  Their practice is 9pm to Midnight.  I was looking for excuses to not go because attendance before finals week is usually pretty sparse.  The club has 3 practices a week, I usually make it there about every other week.  They announced that this was a practice I would be attending and over a dozen kids signed up asking to get some lesson time.  

Looks like, sore or not, I'll be traveling to Purdue, their 3 hour practice is usually a pretty good workout for me.


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> I'm in a bit better shape today.  Did a half hour on the treadmill.  No weights or resistance bands today, at least not yet.
> 
> I'm supposed to coach at Purdue University tonight.  Their practice is 9pm to Midnight.  I was looking for excuses to not go because attendance before finals week is usually pretty sparse.  The club has 3 practices a week, I usually make it there about every other week.  They announced that this was a practice I would be attending and over a dozen kids signed up asking to get some lesson time.
> 
> Looks like, sore or not, I'll be traveling to Purdue, their 3 hour practice is usually a pretty good workout for me.


A light workout might make you less sore for tonight.


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> A light workout might make you less sore for tonight.


I've been active most of the day, but the commute is nearly an hour and a half to get to campus so I'll probably stiffen up in the car!


----------



## Melensdad

I have been totally off my game for almost 2 weeks. Minimal exercise. Some days zero. Some days I get in 30 minutes. Only a few days have gotten a serious workout.  

Most days I've been watching my food intake pretty closely but a few days not so much.  

Saturdays are hard, I'm typically coaching fencing tournaments, as happened yesterday. The coach's room is never stocked with diet food. Then there are drive thru windows because these are typically 12 to 15 hour long days with travel.  

I'm still in the 177# range, give or take 1#, on my daily weigh ins.  

Much of my problem has been arthritis pain. It saps me of energy and motivation, the pain killers probably amplify my desire to NOT move. Hoping to get back to it tomorrow. 

Getting ready to do a short resistance band workout tonight.


----------



## Melensdad

174.6# on the scale this morning
BP 128/80
19.43% body fat
BMI 23.7
Resting heart rate 65bpm

Not sure about the rest of you guys but 20 minutes of weight _(resistance bands) _workout has me feeling like jello

I've been stuck at 177# +/- 1 pound for several weeks so the overnight drop in weight down below 175# was a big shock.

Not really looking to continue to lose weight as I have adjusted to trying to build muscle mass across my upper body, shoulders, arms. Originally my goal was to continue to drop down in weight. I feel it is reasonable to monitor and change goals based on health changes, body feeling, body changes, etc because that is what actually started me on the path to weight loss and better cardio health.

Sticking in the 1850 calorie per day routine.  Trying to eat clean proteins and reduce carbs.  Staying away from most beef.  Lean pork, chicken, fish are my main proteins.  Doing a lot of menu subsititutions to eliminate pasta and rice with vegetable based products like cauliflower.

Using the AppleWatch to track my exercise (50 minutes per day), stand (15 hours per day) and move (700 calories per day).


----------



## m1west

Melensdad said:


> 174.6# on the scale this morning
> BP 128/80
> 19.43% body fat
> BMI 23.7
> Resting heart rate 65bpm
> 
> Not sure about the rest of you guys but 20 minutes of weight _(resistance bands) _workout has me feeling like jello
> 
> I've been stuck at 177# +/- 1 pound for several weeks so the overnight drop in weight down below 175# was a big shock.
> 
> Not really looking to continue to lose weight as I have adjusted to trying to build muscle mass across my upper body, shoulders, arms. Originally my goal was to continue to drop down in weight. I feel it is reasonable to monitor and change goals based on health changes, body feeling, body changes, etc because that is what actually started me on the path to weight loss and better cardio health.
> 
> Sticking in the 1850 calorie per day routine.  Trying to eat clean proteins and reduce carbs.  Staying away from most beef.  Lean pork, chicken, fish are my main proteins.  Doing a lot of menu subsititutions to eliminate pasta and rice with vegetable based products like cauliflower.
> 
> Using the AppleWatch to track my exercise (50 minutes per day), stand (15 hours per day) and move (700 calories per day).


If you want to bulk up, eat plenty of protein and use heavy resistance that you can get no more than 10 reps on the first set. Go to failure and do 3 sets every other day. as soon as you can do more than 12 reps on the first set, up the resistance to get back to 10 reps or less. Repeat the process for 6 months and you will be a new man much stronger.


----------



## m1west

Also stop worrying about your weight and just measure yourself for reference, when you start bulking up, your weight chart will mean nothing anymore.


----------



## Melensdad

m1west said:


> Also stop worrying about your weight and just measure yourself for reference, when you start bulking up, your weight chart will mean nothing anymore.


This is pretty much my current course.  I do weigh myself daily, largely because my scale also does body fat, muscle mass, bone mass, heart rate, etc measurements.  But I am not worried about the weight.  I'm comfortable at this level.  

Bulking up my upper body and doing good cardio is my goal at this point.  Got to keep the heart health up.  Protein heavy is where I am with calories now, but I do watch the total calories.  So while I am not 'keto' in fact, my diet does lean toward healthy proteins.

I actually tore one of my heavy resistance bands and tossed it into the trash!  Maybe I need better quality bands? I pretty much fail at 15 reps.  So maybe I need to up the resistance.  The bands are 'stackable' so adding resistance is easy.  But I've being doing 15, not 10.  If I need to fail at 10, then I need to stack on another band.


----------



## m1west

Yep, keep the resistance hard with low reps to failure 3 sets, every other day


----------



## Melensdad

FWIW the cardiologist is happy with me.  Had a follow up this morning.  Don't need to go back for 6 months.  He said he may cut me back to 1 visit a year.  My morning weight was 173.8#, my office visit weigh-in was 178.0# (shoes, jeans, shirt).  He was happy with that.  Said to stay under a BMI of 25. 

Said that cardio (walking, bike, rowing) is better for me than resistance bands but understood why I wanted to use the bands to bulk my arms/chest/shoulders.

Said to continue low fat, low carb.  Continue to stay away from most red meat, stick with fish & fowl for most of my protein.  Olive and avocado oils for healthy fat.  Avoid fructose carbs as much as possible. 

I can probably INCREASE my food intake to reduce/eliminate weight loss and work to maintain my weight.

My daily 1 hour of workout is more than enough and my heart is actually stronger than it was when the blockage was discovered


----------



## Melensdad

173.2# on the scale this morning.  BP 112/78.  Blood 02 level 99%.  Feeling pretty good this morning.  No noticeable arthritis aches and pains.  Going to get on the treadmill in a few minutes.

Going to meet up with Doc and his wife at lunchtime today.  I probably will ignore my diet at lunch.  Not that there is a celebration but Doc and I have 'known' each other from days before the founding of the ForumsForums but today is the first day we will actually get together.  He and a couple others recruited me here and let me start the Snowcat Forums area here.  I'm looking forward to enjoying getting together and not going to be worried about the calorie count of any meal that is on the table between us.


----------



## Melensdad

I think I’ve found my balance point.  For several weeks my weight has been hovering in a 5# weight range between 173-178. I’ve been eating mostly healthy but I’ve indulged in the occasional donut, prime rib, and pizza.  I’m working out, but not as much.  And my weight is holding.  My upper arms, chest are looking less skinny but not yet bulky.  Overall I’m pretty darn happy. 

I think I may push to lose a few more pounds, maybe to stay below 175?  But I’m feeling pretty good in this range.


----------



## Melensdad

Using the resistance bands for 'weightlifting' workout today and broke one.  I had previously seen one of my 40# bands tear part way through so I stopped using that one.  Today the other 40# band simply snapped off under tension.  No injury, no pain, no nothing, just snapped off into the air.  

Going to have to inspect them all.  Maybe the cheap discount set from Amazon is not quite worth the price.  They have sets that offer warranties at high prices.  Very possible there is some difference in quality.


----------

